# Unruhen in Großbritanien



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2011)

*Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Moin.
Einige Leute (= alle, die in den letzten zwei Tagen irgend eine Form von Nachrichten konsumiert haben), werden es bemerkt haben: Auf der Insel gibt es Ärger. Links spare ich mir mal, da die Ereignisse derzeit zu schnell aufeinanderfolgen, als dass die in 24 Stunden noch von Interesse wären (wer auf ein spezifisches/aktuelles Detail eingehen will, kann das ja entsprechend verlinken), aber als knappe Zusammenfassung:

- 4. August: Bei einer Festnahme in London-Tottingham wird die Zielperson erschossen. Umstände sind unklar - die Polizei berichtet, er hätte geschossen, seine Seite streitet das natürlich ab, die Untersuchungen laufen noch.
- 6. August, tagsüber: Eine (afaik angemeldete) Demonstration (einige 100 Teilnehmer) findet vor der entsprechenden Polizeiwache statt, die Demonstranten fordern Aufklärung.
- 6. August, abends: Es kommt -aus nicht wirklich klaren Gründen, denn die Demo an sich war wohl recht friedlich- zu Ausschreitungen, im Verlaufe der Nacht zu Plünderungen, Straßenschlachten und Brandstiftungen (ein Bus, ein Haus, einige Autos). Dutzende Verletzte, noch mehr Festnahmen, vermutlich mehrere Millionen Schaden. Beteiligt sind offensichtlich deutlich mehr Personen, als an der Demo.
- 7. August, nachts: In weiteren Stadtteilen (Brixton, Enfield,...) kommt es erneut zu Plünderungen und Straßenschlachten, die Zahlen der Festgenommen gehen diesmal nach einigen Quellen knapp ins dreistellige, Polizisten werden verletzt. Nach einigen Beschreibungen waren die Täter durchgängig Jugendlich, meist minderjährig, oft vermummt (wie man vermummte 20 jährige von vermummten 15 jährigen unterscheidet, wärend man das Weite sucht -> . Eigentlich aber auch egal)
- 8. August: Diesmal Hackney und Croydon. Und vor allem: Birmingham, Leeds, Bristol, Liverpool... - die Sache breitet sich aus.
- 9. August: Könnte ihr morgen nachlesen... "soziale Problemviertel" landesweit sind die Hauptverdächtigen


Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


Dass die Taten kriminell sind und das spätestens seit dem 7. August auch nicht mehr die Rede von irgend einem Bezug zu Protesten gegen die Polizei sein kann, ist imho offensichtlich.
Eine derartige landesweite Serie von Ausschreitungen als Einzelfall zu bezeichnen, wie bisherige schwere Fälle von Bandenkriminalität ist imho aber nicht mehr möglich, auf eine landesweite Organisation lassen sich auch nicht zurückführen. Wenn aber an sovielen Orten gleichzeitig derartiges Konfliktpotential herrscht, dass ein einzelnes Beispiel zu einer Vielzahl von Massenunruhen führt, dann muss imho ein grundlegendes Problem vorliegen. Gerade fehlende Zukunftsperspektiven für Jugendliche und die resultierende Jugendkriminalität und Bandenbildung sind in Großbritanien schon länger ein wichtiges Thema, wie auch andere Folgen von verbreiteter Arbeitslosigkeit und starker sozialer Schichtung.
Sind Krawalle wie diese eine zwangsläufige Folge davon? Wozu werden sie führen? Wie kann man sie direkt oder indirekt verhindern? Was sollten andere Staaten, in denen "perspektivlose Jugend", "Arbeitslosigkeit" und "soziale Schichtung" wichtige Themen sind (nehmen wir z.B. Deutschland...) daraus für Schlüsse ziehen?
Imho ruft die Situation viele Fragen auf, die es zu diskutieren lohnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Hast du auch Quellen zu den Angaben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Im passenden Wiki-Artikel findest du einen kompletten Satz *faul sei*


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Öhm, jetzt muss ich aber mal kritisch sein.
Gerade bei dem Thema wären Links nicht schlecht, wo man sich in die Thematik hineinlesen kann, damit eine gute, sachlich klar strukturierte Diskussion stattfinden kann.
Es ist meiner Meinung nach die Aufgabe des Threadstartes, dem nachzukommen und eine gute Grundlage zu bieten.
Und wenn es halt nur der Wiki Artikel ist, aber dann wenigstens der.


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

In Frankreich war es doch so ähnlich.
Da brannten doch auch wochenlang Autos und zündfunke war doch auch der Tod in dem falle von zwei Jugendlichen die vor der Polizei flüchteten.

Kommt mir vor wie ein deja vu...

Unruhen in Frankreich 2005


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Es sind immer Viertel, in denen Menschen leben, die von der Gesellschaft benachteiligt sind, bzw. werden und bisher gab es keine Veränderungen.
Außerdem sind das nicht die ersten Unruhen in Tottenham.



> Tottenham liegt im Norden der britischen Hauptstadt und ist als sozialer Brennpunkt bekannt. Immer wieder schlagen dort Spannungen, bei denen zum Teil auch Rassismus im Spiel ist, in Gewalt um. Die schlimmsten Ausschreitungen brachen 1986 aus, nachdem eine Frau während einer Razzia der Polizei in ihrem Haus an einem Schlaganfall starb. Ein Polizist, der eine Gruppe Feuerwehrmänner schützen wollte, wurde damals von einem wütenden Mob zu Tode geprügelt. Etwa 60 weitere Beamte mussten mit zum Teil schweren Verletzungen ins Krankenhaus gebracht werden.



quelle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Ja leider nimmt es momentan sehr unangenehme Formen an


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Interessant ist aber, wieso das dann auf andere Stadtteile oder sogar andere Städte ausgeweitet wird, obwohl dort ja nie was vorgefallen ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Bietet sich ja an dort Krawalle zu starten wo die Polizei nicht so präsent sind


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. August 2011)

Ich seh das ein bisschen zwiegespallten. Das die Plünderungen nicht duldbar sind ist klar, aber die Sache mit den gewaltsamen Protest hat auch eine zweite Seite, die sich auch in einem Interview zeigt, wo der Reporter einen Demonstranten fragt, ob die Randale denn ein legitimer Protest seien und er darauf antwortet:


> "Yes," said the young man. "You wouldn't be talking to me now if we didn't riot, would you?"
> 
> The TV reporter from Britain's ITV had no response. So the young man pressed his advantage. "Two months ago we marched to Scotland Yard, more than 2,000 of us, all blacks, and it was peaceful and calm and you know what? Not a word in the press. Last night a bit of rioting and looting and look around you."


----------



## Icejester (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



True Monkey schrieb:


> In Frankreich war es doch so ähnlich.
> Da brannten doch auch wochenlang Autos und zündfunke war doch auch der Tod in dem falle von zwei Jugendlichen die vor der Polizei flüchteten.
> 
> Kommt mir vor wie ein deja vu...
> ...


 
Mir auch.

Abgesehen davon bin ich ziemlich fassungslos über die Ereignisse. Wie verkommen muß man sein, um ohne Not zu plündern und vor allem zu brandschatzen und so das Leben vieler Unbeteiligter aufs Spiel zu setzen? Selbst vor Raubmord machen die Randalierer ja nicht halt. Was man da teilweise an Berichten liest, ist nur noch entsetzlich. Mir tun die anständigen Leute in London im Moment wirklich richtig leid.

Und ich frage mich, wie die englischen Behörden die Situation eigentlich wieder unter Kontrolle bringen wollen. Mir scheint, für sowas gibt es da nicht ansatzweise genug Polizisten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, jetzt muss ich aber mal kritisch sein.
> Gerade bei dem Thema wären Links nicht schlecht, wo man sich in die Thematik hineinlesen kann, damit eine gute, sachlich klar strukturierte Diskussion stattfinden kann.
> Es ist meiner Meinung nach die Aufgabe des Threadstartes, dem nachzukommen und eine gute Grundlage zu bieten.
> Und wenn es halt nur der Wiki Artikel ist, aber dann wenigstens der.


 
Wie im Startpost geschrieben:
Aufgrund der Aktualität des Themas gibt es keine umfangreichen oder verlässlichen Links. Was einigermaßen sicher ist, habe ich geschrieben, wenn du gerne mehr lesen willst - such dir dein Spektrum aus:
Suchergebnisse - taz.de
Suche - FAZ.NET
Suche
Bild.de

Aber was du da jetzt ließt, ist in 24 h schon wieder von neuen Vorkommnissen überholt


----------



## Takei Naodar (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

So ich poste hier auch mal noch 2 sehr interessante Informationen 

Zum einen:

Die Verkäufe von Baseball-Schlägern und ähnlichem sind bei Amazon-UK stark angestiegen.... ich schätze mal das die Krawalle noch ein paar Tage andauern werden.... dauert ja auch schliesslich bis sowas geliefert wird 

Amazon.co.uk Movers and Shakers: The biggest gainers in Sports & Leisure sales rank over the past 24 hours

Zum anderen dazu das die Krawalle zu weit gehen poste ich einfach mal die Antwort eines "Krawallmachers" auf die Frage, ob Randale das richtige Mittel für Protest sei:

"Yes," said the young man. "You wouldn't be talking to me now if we didn't riot, would you?"

The TV reporter from Britain's ITV had no response. So the young man pressed his advantage. "Two months ago we marched to Scotland Yard, more than 2,000 of us, all blacks, and it was peaceful and calm and you know what? Not a word in the press. Last night a bit of rioting and looting and look around you."

*strike*   

World Blog - The sad truth behind London riot

Edit: Sorry grad gesehen das zweite war schon in nem Post.....


Edit2:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie im Startpost geschrieben:
> Aufgrund der Aktualität des Themas gibt es keine umfangreichen oder verlässlichen Links. Was einigermaßen sicher ist, habe ich geschrieben, wenn du gerne mehr lesen willst - such dir dein Spektrum aus:
> Suchergebnisse - taz.de
> Suche - FAZ.NET
> ...



Also Ruyven... FAZ und Sueddeutsche gehen ja noch..... aber BILD?!?!?!? Die is ja nichtmal halbwegs verlässlich.......


----------



## schlappe89 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich seh das ein bisschen zwiegespallten. Das die Plünderungen nicht duldbar sind ist klar, aber die Sache mit den gewaltsamen Protest hat auch eine zweite Seite, die sich auch in einem Interview zeigt, wo der Reporter einen Demonstranten fragt, ob die Randale denn ein legitimer Protest seien und er darauf antwortet:


 
Du willst also abgefackelte Gebäude und Gewalt durch die Chancenungleichheit der schwarzen Bevölkerung in diesen Gegenden erklären? Schaut man sich an welche Chancen sie in ihren Heimatländern haben und welcher Lebensstandart ihnen nicht nur in GB sondern in ganz Europa geboten wird muss man den Kopf schütteln.

Aber wir brauchen noch viel mehr solcher "Talente" wie hier

yfrog Video : http://yfrog.com/0wtduz - Uploaded by jelvesie
London riots 2011 suspects: Photos released, do you know these looters? | Mail Online


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

In GB spart die Regierung schon seit Jahren, betroffen sind aber hauptsächlich die unteren Bevölkerungsschichten. Da brauch es eben nur einen kleinen Funken damit der Flächenbrand besteht. Wenn der Auslöser dazu noch aus aus einer ethnischen Minderheit kommt kommen natürlich die ganzen Vorurteile dazu.

Plünderungen sind ein Nebeneffekt davon. 
1. Glaubt man somit den privilegierten zu schaden und sich daß zu holen was einem zusteht (ist aber wohl eher ein Irrglaube) 
2. Macht Gelegenheit Diebe. Die Täter sind sich sicher daß Sie strafrechtlich nicht belangt werden können, denn die Polizei ist anderweitig beschäftigt


----------



## Axel_Foly (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

heutzutage muss man ja schon randalieren und autos anzünden um beachtet zu werden. friedliche demos kommen ja wenn überhaupt blos im lokalfernsehen das ja sowieso fast keiner schaut. jetzt kommt die news darüber zumindest europaweit sogar vor syrien und gadaffi ... schätze mal ziel erreicht!


----------



## ngo (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Naja, es ist aber doch einfach die Wahrheit, die dieser Randalierer von sich gibt:

Willst du auf legalem Weg auf dich Aufmerksam machen, so wird es meistens zu nichts führen (so lange man nicht von zig Tausenden Demonstranten ausgeht).
Und wenn jemandem etwas nun richtig gegen Strich geht, was bleibt einem da sonst noch übrig?

Soll jetzt nicht so rüberkommen, als würde ich Raubmord oder sowas befürworten. Wollte nur auf den Umstand eingehen, dass der legale Weg oft zu nichts führt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Du willst also abgefackelte Gebäude und Gewalt durch die Chancenungleichheit der schwarzen Bevölkerung in diesen Gegenden erklären? Schaut man sich an welche Chancen sie in ihren Heimatländern haben



Lass die Fremdenfeindlichkeit stecken, es gibt bislang keinerlei Hinweise darauf, dass das Heimatland der Randalierer nicht UK ist.


----------



## schlappe89 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lass die Fremdenfeindlichkeit stecken, es gibt bislang keinerlei Hinweise darauf, dass das Heimatland der Randalierer nicht UK ist.


 
Hast du meine Links angeklickt? Hast du in die Gesichter der Randalierer geschaut?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Hast du meine Links angeklickt? Hast du in die Gesichter der Randalierer geschaut?


 Ich seh da zu 50% normale Mitteleuropäer rumlaufen, die auch noch meistens genauso hässlich wie normale Engländer sind


----------



## schlappe89 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ich seh da zu 50% normale Mitteleuropäer rumlaufen, die auch noch meistens genauso hässlich wie normale Engländer sind


 
yfrog Video : http://yfrog.com/0wtduz - Uploaded by jelvesie

Was ist ein abnormaler Engländer? Vielleicht solltest du das mal erklären. 
In dem Video sehe ich nur Schwarze. Bei den Plünderungen sind auch Weiße dabei.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> yfrog Video : http://yfrog.com/0wtduz - Uploaded by jelvesie
> 
> Was ist ein abnormaler Engländer? Vielleicht solltest du das mal erklären.
> In dem Video sehe ich nur Schwarze.


 Vielleicht einfach ne Gegend, in der überwiegend eben genau Schwarze leben? Ist halt nur das Video von EINER Kreuzung, das sagt nun gar nichts über die Gesamtheit der Plündernden/Randalierenden Menschen aus. Die Fotos zeigen ziemlich eindeutig, dass es mitnichten nur irgendwelche Schwarze, Moslems oder (ganz schlimm!) Beides sind, im Gegenteil, es scheint eher ein Querschnitt durch die jugendliche Bevölkerung zu sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Hast du meine Links angeklickt? Hast du in die Gesichter der Randalierer geschaut?


 
Ja und?
Ich bin kein Rassisst. Ich verknüpfe das Gesicht einer Person nicht mit Vorurteilen über z.B. deren Herkunft.


----------



## schlappe89 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Vorurteile? Erzähl hier doch keinen vom Pferd. Ich urteile nicht vor, sondern nach der Tat.

Die haben sich in ihren Vierteln abgeschottet und leben wie man sieht ihre eigene Kultur aus. Das hat natürlich nichts damit zu tun, dass es sich hier um Ausländerviertel bestimmter Volksgruppen handelt. Nein das wäre rassistisch.


----------



## der-sack88 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Grundsätzlich befürworte ich, dass sich mal wer wehrt. Wie schon gesagt, anscheinend ist ein gewisses Maß an Gewalt notwendig, da sonst kein Aufmerksamkeit erreicht wird und die ganzen Proteste ohne Aufmerksamkeit wenig bringen.
Ich hab auch nichts dagegen, dass Menschen verletzt werden. Dass mag vielleicht seltsam klingen, aber wer randalieren geht weiß nunmal, welches Risiko man eingeht. Genauso die Polizisten, die von einem gewissen Risiko in ihrem Beruf ausgehen können. Von daher: selbst schuld.

Aber das was da momentan abläuft, ist nicht in Ordnung. Das ist kein Protest mehr, das ist eher Ablenkung, um sich mal eben das neuste Handy aus dem Laden zu holen. Das geht garnicht. Und da sehe ich auch das Problem: wer nimmt Randalierer ernst, die lieber Läden ausrauben als eine Botschaft rüberzubringen? Die schneiden sich im Endeffekt ins eigene Fleisch...

Von daher dürfen sich von mir aus Jugendliche mit Polizisten schlagen, vielleicht darf auch mal das eine oder andere Auto brennen (aber dann bitte nur Autos der Kategorie S-Klasse!), aber ganze Straßenzüge abbrennen, damit Unbeteiligte gefährden und sich am Ende eh nur was aus nem Laden mitnehmen, da hört der Spaß auf. Generell sollte aber gelten: die Benachteiligung bekämpfen, nicht die Benachteiligten.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Die haben sich in ihren Vierteln abgeschottet und leben wie man sieht ihre eigene Kultur aus.


 Freiwillig oder vielleicht deshalb, weil sie von den "Einheimischen" in genau diese Viertel gedrängt werden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Du willst also abgefackelte Gebäude und Gewalt durch die Chancenungleichheit der schwarzen Bevölkerung in diesen Gegenden erklären? Schaut man sich an welche Chancen sie in ihren Heimatländern haben und welcher Lebensstandart ihnen nicht nur in GB sondern in ganz Europa geboten wird muss man den Kopf schütteln.



Die Information, die ich habe, besagt, dass es Engländer sind, denn die Hautfarbe hat erst mal gar nichts mit ihrer Herkunft zu tun.



schlappe89 schrieb:


> In dem Video sehe ich nur Schwarze. Bei den Plünderungen sind auch Weiße dabei.



Gelegenheit macht Diebe. Der Spruch ist so alt wie die Tat selbst.
Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele was mitgehen lassen, wenn die Gelegenheit da ist.



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Vorurteile? Erzähl hier doch keinen vom Pferd. Ich urteile nicht vor, sondern nach der Tat.
> 
> Die haben sich in ihren Vierteln abgeschottet und leben wie man sieht ihre eigene Kultur aus. Das hat natürlich nichts damit zu tun, dass es sich hier um Ausländerviertel bestimmter Volksgruppen handelt. Nein das wäre rassistisch.



Nochmal, es sind Engländer, die in England geboren sind, in England aufgewachsen sind und die englische Kultur verinnerlicht haben.
Alles, das du hier sagst, sind reine Vorurteile, die absolut haltlos sind.
Er wäre nett, wenn du mit deinen Rassismusvorurteilen und dein "angeblichen" Beweisen woanders hingehst, Forseti hat inzwischen bestimmt ein eigenes Forum.


----------



## sfc (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Ich find`s widerlich, wie einige den Randalierern Beifall klatschen. Vielleicht wären die bei den RAF-nahen Linksextremisten von Indymedia besser aufgehoben. Aufrufe zu Liebig 14 - "London brennt, wann folgt endlich Berlin?" - Berlin - Berliner Morgenpost - Berlin

Wer Menschen niederschlägt und Geschäfte abfackelt, um Konsumelektronik zu stehlen, ist ein Verbrecher. Ein politischer Protest findet unter diesen Halbwilden doch gar nicht statt. Ich hoffe, dass die britische Justiz hart durchgreift.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Ein politischer Protest sollte eh immer gewaltfrei erfolgen, aber es reicht schon, wenn ein paar dabei sind, die für Randale sorgen, das zieht viele mit und dann kommt die "Mitmachmentalität" dazu und noch das "mich erwischen die eh nicht".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

So sieht es meist aus, ein paar übertreiben es und ziehen Mitläufer an und in der Masse fällt es dann nicht mehr auf. Es wird dringend Zeit das die Staatsmacht härter durchgreift oder sogar die Armee zur Hilfe herangezogen wird.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (10. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



sfc schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die britische Justiz hart durchgreift.


 Fleißig dabei:
Gewalt in England: Gerichte fertigen Plünderer im Eilverfahren ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Panorama

Ade, Rechtsstaat. Ab nach Guatanamo mit denen.


----------



## schlappe89 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nochmal, es sind Engländer, die in England geboren sind, in England aufgewachsen sind und die englische Kultur verinnerlicht haben.
> Alles, das du hier sagst, sind reine Vorurteile, die absolut haltlos sind.
> Er wäre nett, wenn du mit deinen Rassismusvorurteilen und dein "angeblichen" Beweisen woanders hingehst, Forseti hat inzwischen bestimmt ein eigenes Forum.


 
Das ist totaler Schwachsinn. Die haben sich in ihren Ghettos abgeschottet und leben dort ihre eigene Kultur.
Dieses Problem gibt es in vielen Großstädten auch in Deutschland.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Freiwillig oder vielleicht deshalb,  weil sie von den "Einheimischen" in genau diese Viertel gedrängt  werden?


 
Das Problem ist, dass ungebildete Leute mit unkompatibler Kultur auf Beschluss der Multikultimafia nach Europa gekarrt werden.
Mit abgebrochenem Hauptschulabschluss und durch Gefängnisaufenthalt abgebrochene Drogendealerlehre bekommt man keinen guten Job.
Vor allem an asiatischen Einwanderen sieht man, dass es auch anders geht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Schwachsinn. Die haben sich in ihren Ghettos abgeschottet und leben dort ihre eigene Kultur.



Und welche Kultur soll das sein? 
Biier trinken, Fußball gucken und im Elfmeterschießen verlieren?
Uppss. sind ja doch Engländer. 



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Dieses Problem gibt es in vielen Großstädten auch in Deutschland.


 
Hmm... mir sind "Ghettos" nicht bekannt, kannst du mal welche nennen?


----------



## schlappe89 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und welche Kultur soll das sein?
> Biier trinken, Fußball gucken und im Elfmeterschießen verlieren?
> Uppss. sind ja doch Engländer.



Die Ausbildung und die Erziehung der Kinder steht wohl nicht im Vordergrund. Ansonsten kann ich noch über die brennende Lebensfreude auf den Straßen berichten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm... mir sind "Ghettos" nicht bekannt, kannst du mal welche nennen?


 
Geh doch beispielsweise nach Berlin Neukölln und schau es dir vor Ort an. Aber türkisch-deutsch Wörterbuch nicht vergessen sonst verstehst du die Sprache nicht die dort gesprochen wird.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. August 2011)

Profitipp: Als die Türken damals nach Deutschland kamen, wurden Sie bewusst(!) in Vierteln untergebracht, wo Sie unter sich waren. Zumal der Mietpreis evtl ja auch was damit zu tun haben könnte, meinste nicht? Aber geh mal ruhig wieder zu deinen Gesinnungsgenossen bei PI-News.

Und erzähl doch einfach mal keinen Schwachsinn über Berlin-Neukölln, zumal du ja wohl relativ weit entfernt wohnst.
Denn JEDER einzelne Türke/Kurde/Araber, mit dem ich dort geredet habe, konnte sowohl seine eigene Muttersprache, als auch Deutsch. Kannst du türkisch? Aber du hast ja scheinbar ein Problem damit wenn Sie sich untereinander in ihrer Muttersprache unterhalten.

In diesem Sinne, Grüße aus Berlin. Ostberlin btw.

Edit: entschuldigt den Tonfall.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ade, Rechtsstaat. Ab nach Guatanamo mit denen.


 
Hmm - mal gucken, wie die Strafverfahren laufen. Im Gegensatz zu dem, was die SPONtis in der Überschrift andeuten, gibt es Schnellverfahren bislang nur bei den Untersuchungsrichtern - und das kann man imho nachvollziehen. Wenn in so kurzer Zeit so extrem viele zusätzliche Straftäter in U-Haft landen, dann muss man hin machen oder man hält wahlweise Unschuldige zu lange fest, weil kein Urteil kommt, oder lässt Schuldige wieder frei, bevor sich ein Richter den Fall angeguckt hat. Da die Beweislage in den meisten Fällen äußert gut sein dürfte (und scheinbar auch Geständnisse nicht soo selten vorkommen), sollten das Urteil über weiteren Verbleib in Gewahrsam auch relativ leicht zu fällen sein.




schlappe89 schrieb:


> Beschluss der Multikultimafia



:Hmm:




schlappe89 schrieb:


> Geh doch beispielsweise nach Berlin Neukölln und schau es dir vor Ort an. Aber türkisch-deutsch Wörterbuch nicht vergessen sonst verstehst du die Sprache nicht die dort gesprochen wird.


 
Das es in diesem Thread primär um England geht, ist dir bewusst, oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Profitipp: Als die Türken damals nach Deutschland kamen, wurden Sie bewusst(!) in Vierteln untergebracht, so Sie unter sich waren. Eine Integration war damals nichtmal gewünscht, aber geh mal ruhig wieder zu deinen Gesinnungsgenossen bei PI-News.
> 
> Und erzähl keine Schwachsinn über Ghettos und führe dann Berlin-Neukölln als Beispiel an.
> In diesem Sinne, Grüße aus Berlin.



Sehe ich ähnlich, ich bin auf dem Erdball wirklich rumgekommen und habe auch diverse Kulturen kennen gelernt, und muss sagen das man mit Toleranz weiter kommt. Ich bin mit Türken und Italienerern aufgewachsen und selbst die Bekanntschaft vom Ostblock hat nicht geschadet.


----------



## schlappe89 (11. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das es in diesem Thread primär um England geht, ist dir bewusst, oder?



Darf ich auf Fragen nicht antworten? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm... mir sind "Ghettos" nicht bekannt, kannst du mal welche nennen?



sry für Doppelpost.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Profitipp: Als die Türken damals nach  Deutschland kamen, wurden Sie bewusst(!) in Vierteln untergebracht, wo  Sie unter sich waren. Zumal der Mietpreis evtl ja auch was damit zu tun  haben könnte, meinste nicht? Aber geh mal ruhig wieder zu deinen  Gesinnungsgenossen bei PI-News.
> 
> Und erzähl doch einfach mal keinen Schwachsinn über Berlin-Neukölln, zumal du ja wohl relativ weit entfernt wohnst.
> Denn  JEDER einzelne Türke/Kurde/Araber, mit dem ich dort geredet habe,  konnte sowohl seine eigene Muttersprache, als auch Deutsch. Kannst du  türkisch? Aber du hast ja scheinbar ein Problem damit wenn Sie sich  untereinander in ihrer Muttersprache unterhalten.
> ...



Neukölln: Endstation Ghetto - Berlin - Tagesspiegel



> Eine junge Frau, bei 32 Grad mit Kopftuch und langem Mantel  unterwegs, holt ihre Töchter von der Grundschule ab. Mengelkoch fragt  sie, ob sie hier wohne und ob sie sich wohl fühle. Sie versteht die  Frage nicht, weil sie kein Deutsch kann. Eine Tochter dolmetscht: Die  Frau wohnt seit sieben Jahren hier. Mehr ist ihr nicht zu entlocken.
> 
> In  seiner neuesten Untersuchung über Neukölln, die diese Woche der  Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt wird, hat der Stadtsoziologe Hartmut  Häußermann von der Humboldt-Universität Britz-Nord eine negative  Prognose gegeben. Neukölln hat ein Problemgebiet mehr.


----------



## Ifosil (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Naja manche Leute begreifen es erst , wenn vor ihrer Haustür ihr Auto brennt. Die gesammte westliche Welt steht mit einem Bein am Abgrund, überall wurde die Zukunft der Jugend verzockt. Alles wurde in Geld aufgeschlüsselt, alles privatisiert... die Menschen dort sind verzweifelt und wütend, sowas kann hier auch schnell passieren. Ich möchte nicht die Gewalt rechtfertigen, aber wenn die Politik nurnoch in ihren Profitgestützen-Lobbygesteuerten-Wirtschaftslenkenden Elfenbeinturm sitzt, ist es sogar von Rechtswegen legitimiert gewaltsam dagegen vorzugehen. Sogar wir in Deutschland haben einen Artikel in unserer Verfassung, der uns das erlaubt. Will nicht wissen wo wir mal in 20 Jahren stehen, wie unsere Kinder leben müssen. Hoffe nur das die Vernunft siegen wird.

(Und nochmal, bevor man mich falsch versteht. Ich kann trotzdem, die Gewalt an unschuldigen Leuten nicht gut heißen, da werden mal wieder die Hütten angezündet und nicht die Paläste)


----------



## schlappe89 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> schlappe89 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Beschluss der Multikultimafia
> ...


 
Mit Multikultimafia meine ich diese Typen hier:
EU plant Massenimmigration aus Afrika | Unzensuriert.at
Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express | UK News :: Secret plot to let 50million African workers into EU

Aber natürlich ist es für dieses Thema total uninteressant, dass ungebildete und kulturfremde Leute ins Land geholt werden und wurden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Die Ausbildung und die Erziehung der Kinder steht wohl nicht im Vordergrund. Ansonsten kann ich noch über die brennende Lebensfreude auf den Straßen berichten.


 
Die Ausbildung der Jugendlichen steht vor dem Problem, dass Englands Regierung 75% der Fördermaßnahmen infolge der Finanzkrise gestrichen hat. Großbritannien hat es härter getroffen als alle anderen europäischen Länder (wenn man Island mal ausklammert), denn die britische Wirtschaft ist hauptsächlich nur noch eine Dienstleistungsgesellschaft, gerade im Bereich der Finanzwirtschaft.
Deswegen ist England ja auch so vehement gegen die Regulierung der Finanzplätze.
Brechen dir aber die Jobs weg, die für einen Großteil der Bevölkerung wichtig ist, bekommst du automatisch Probleme Perspektiven zu schaffen. Hier hat die Regierung Camerons klar versagt.
(Interessant ist auch, dass Großbritannien die Förderung für alternative Energien gestrichen hat)
Kürzt du aber in den Teilen der Stadt, in denen die Arbeitslosigkeit eh schon relativ hoch ist, die Gelder, musst du damit rechnen, dass es einigen nicht gefallen wird und, so traurig es auch ist, offensichtlich haben sie keinen anderen Weg gefunden, als sich durch eine Demonstration Gehör zu verschaffen, die dann leider ausgeartet und in Gewalt umgeschlagen ist.
Richtig bitter ist aber, dass das auch auf andere Städte übergegriffen hat, in denen es sicher auch das eine oder andere Problem gibt, aber vielleicht nicht in dem Maße wie in Tottenham.



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Geh doch beispielsweise nach Berlin Neukölln und schau es dir vor Ort an. Aber türkisch-deutsch Wörterbuch nicht vergessen sonst verstehst du die Sprache nicht die dort gesprochen wird.



Öhm, was hat Neukölln jetzt mit Tottenham zu tun? In Tottenham leben überwiegend Engländer, die aus den Commonwealth Staaten nach England gekommen und sich dort angesiedelt habe. Etwas vergleichbares gibt es nicht. Man könnte z.B. die Vietnamesen als Vergleich hinzuziehen, die damals in die DDR gekommen sind und von der BRD "übernommen" wurden.
Ich kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern, dass vietnamesische Viertel in deutschen Städten brennen. 



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Darf ich auf Fragen nicht antworten?



Die Frage war eher rhetorischer Natur, weil mir schon klar war, mit was du kommen wirst. Aber Neu Kölln kann man nicht mal Ansatzweise mit Tottenham vergleichen. 
Scheinst du aber einfach nicht verstehen zu wollen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ungebildete Leute mit unkompatibler Kultur auf Beschluss der Multikultimafia nach Europa gekarrt werden.
> Mit abgebrochenem Hauptschulabschluss und durch Gefängnisaufenthalt abgebrochene Drogendealerlehre bekommt man keinen guten Job.
> Vor allem an asiatischen Einwanderen sieht man, dass es auch anders geht.


 Im Falle der Türken in den 60er Jahren z.B. wollten wir diese Leute gezielt, weil bei Ford an den Fließbändern kein Deutscher mehr arbeiten wollte. Oder auch keiner den Müll abholen wollte.

Gleichzeitig gab es keine Integration. Die Politik dachten wollen, dass Özgül, nachdem er 40 Jahre lang bei Ford gearbeitet hat und hier gelebt hat sich danach zurück in die Türkei verkrümmelt. Das er aber stattdessen eine Familie gründet, Kinder kriegt und sich hier einlebt - wer hätte damit gerechnet?

Das Problem hat defakto jedes Land mit Einwanderer, weil keines eine wirklich Integrationspolitik hat. In den USA heißt das dann halt Chinatown, bei uns Köln-Ossendorf. Das Prinzip ist das Gleiche.



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Schwachsinn. Die haben sich in  ihren Ghettos abgeschottet und leben dort ihre eigene Kultur.
> Dieses Problem gibt es in vielen Großstädten auch in Deutschland.


 Das ist falsch, wir haben die Einwanderer gezielt in eigene Bezirke geparkt.


----------



## sfc (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Profitipp: Als die Türken damals nach Deutschland kamen, wurden Sie bewusst(!) in Vierteln untergebracht, wo Sie unter sich waren. Zumal der Mietpreis evtl ja auch was damit zu tun haben könnte, meinste nicht? Aber geh mal ruhig wieder zu deinen Gesinnungsgenossen bei PI-News.



Das kann nach 45 Jahren aber kein Argument mehr sein. Zumal sich ein Großteil der hier lebenden Türken und Türkischstämmigen mittlerweile aus Familiennachzug rekrutiert. Dass 90 Prozent der hier lebenden Türken untereinander heiraten und in 50 Prozent der Fälle die Frau dazu eigens aus der Türkei angekarrt wird, hat auch relativ wenig mit Siedlungspolitik aus den 60er Jahren zu tun. Integration findet nur statt, wenn Vermischung stattfindet. Einige User würden es wohl Rassenschande nennen. Ich plädiere jedenfalls für mehr Rassenschande. Alles andere ist Abschottung oder auch Rassismus, wenn man etwas böswilliger sein möchte. 

Vor 20 Jahren hat es übrigens einen Zuwandererstorm gegeben, für den sogar eigene Wohnviertel hochgezogen wurden. Nach dem Fall der Sowjetunion kamen Millionen Osteuropäer zu uns. Diese Siedlungen gibt es heute in der Form nicht mehr, obwohl die Menschen noch da sind. In den Siedlungen verharren eigentlich nur noch ein paar Alte, die sich naturgemäß mit Umstellung schwer tun. 



> Und erzähl doch einfach mal keinen Schwachsinn über Berlin-Neukölln, zumal du ja wohl relativ weit entfernt wohnst.
> Denn JEDER einzelne Türke/Kurde/Araber, mit dem ich dort geredet habe, konnte sowohl seine eigene Muttersprache, als auch Deutsch. Kannst du türkisch? Aber du hast ja scheinbar ein Problem damit wenn Sie sich untereinander in ihrer Muttersprache unterhalten.


In Berlin Neukölln war ich noch nicht. Duisburg-Marxloh und Bonn Bad-Godesberg sind mir bekannt. Das war weder Deutschland noch Multikulti. Als ich vor einigen Jahren in einer Moschee gearbeitet wurde - eine "fortschrittliche" von DITIB - gab es da nur einen, der flüssig Deutsch reden konnte. Zwei Handwerker konnten noch etwas Rudimentäres, das der deutschen Sprache phasenweise recht nahe kam. Der Imam dagegen konnte mir morgens nicht mal die Tür aufschließen, weil er nicht wusste, was ich überhaupt von ihm will. Ist auch kein Wunder, wenn Erdolf alle zwei Jahre das Personal austauscht, damit kein Bezug zum Land entsteht. Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung, dass mehr Islam im Regelfall weniger Integration bedeutet. Säkulare Muslime unterscheiden sich normalerweise kaum bis gar nicht von Einheimischen. Die sind mir sogar lieber als manch debiler "Biodeutscher". Wer die Kraft aufbringt, eine anerzogene, tief ins Leben eingreifende Ideologie abzustülpen, entwickelt eine Gelassenheit, die vielen Einheimischen fehlt. 


Um zum Thema zurückzukommen: Wo ist eigentlich die Eigenverantwortung geblieben? Heute sind immer die anderen schuld. Wer keinen Schulabschluss macht, gilt als sozial benachteiligt. Mörder sind grundsätzlich Opfer der eigenen Kindheit. Es war noch nie so einfach wie heute, einen einigermaßen soliden Schulabschluss zu machen. Und wer den hat, bekommt auch schnell einen Ausbildungsplatz. Dass die Plünderer statt Lebensmittel Konsumelektronik rauben, zeigt die Zustände doch ganz klar auf. Ein wohlstandskrankes Pack, dem man beigebracht hat, das Opfer zu mimen statt Eigeninitiative zu zeigen, schreit nach größeren LCD-Fernsehern und Spielekonsolen. Das nenne ich doch mal Armut. Hier wird wieder mal ein nationaler Sozialismus eingefordert: Mehr Wohlstand für Nichtleister. Die fleißigen Menschen, die die Elektronik liefern, gehen denen am Arsch vorbei. Die sollen gefälligst malochen, bis sie umfallen. Trotz harter Arbeit können sich die Chinesen die eigenen Güter nur in wenigen Fällen leisten. Zufriedener sind sie komischerweise trotzdem.


----------



## Icejester (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Ifosil schrieb:


> die Menschen dort sind verzweifelt und wütend, sowas kann hier auch schnell passieren.


 
Die Menschen dort sind offenbar in erster Linie asozial, schwerkriminell und dazu noch habgierig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Ich möchte alle, die sich noch ausführlicher über Migranten in Deutschland unterhalten möchten, einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Hier scheint die Sache langsam das eigentliche Thema des Threads zu verdrängen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Icejester schrieb:


> Die Menschen dort sind offenbar in erster Linie asozial, schwerkriminell und dazu noch habgierig.


 
Die Menschen in Tottenham sind in erster Linie verzweifelt, haben Angst und niemanden, der sich mit ihren Problemen beschäftigt.


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Menschen in Tottenham sind in erster Linie verzweifelt, haben Angst und niemanden, der sich mit ihren Problemen beschäftigt.


 
Meinst du jetzt die Randalierer oder diejenigen die die Schäden ausbaden dürfen?


----------



## Icejester (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Wenn ich da wohnen würde und mir diesen Zirkus angucken müßte, wäre ich tatsächlich auch verzweifelt. Aber auch von hier aus kann man ganz gut am Verstand vieler Leute zweifeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Rolk schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt die Randalierer oder diejenigen die die Schäden ausbaden dürfen?


 
Die Menschen, die in den Vierteln leben. Die Randalierer und Plünderer kommen von allen Teilen der Stadt und Gesellschaft.


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Menschen, die in den Vierteln leben. Die Randalierer und Plünderer kommen von allen Teilen der Stadt und Gesellschaft.


 
Ich hatte schon Angst. Für diese Plünderer habe ich jedenfalls kein Verständniss. Wer Aufmerksamkeit erregen will soll meinetwegen den Vorgarten der Queen umgraben oder irgendsowas in der Art, aber nicht ein paar Strassen weiter alles zusammenschlagen und die Geschäfte plündern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Schau dir doch die Leute an, die da leben, deren Laden niedergebrannt wurde, die sind arm dran, haben vielleicht keine Versicherung.
Gewalt wird komischer Weise immer dort ausgeübt, wo die Menschen eh schon arm sind.
Wären das nur Randalierer, bzw. Leute, die einfach nur Gewalt ausüben wollen, würden sie in die reichen Viertel gehen und den Bentley anzünden.
(Aber ich tippe, dass dann die Polizei deutlich schneller eingreifen würde)


----------



## Icejester (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob eine Versicherung da überhaupt hilft, denn Schäden durch "innere Unruhen" oder "bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände" sind in aller Regel ausgeschlossen. Wenn da eine was zahlt, würde ich das mal als reine Kulanz verbuchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Man kann sich gegen Vandalismus versichern lassen, das sollte damit abgedeckt sein.
Die Frage ist halt, ob die sich die Prämien leisten können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Da würde ich auch drauf tippen wenn die der Queen den Rolls mit Beulen adeln, das dort sofort die Hundertschaft mit der groben Keule ausgerückt wäre.


----------



## Icejester (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Hallo? Ich sagte was von Ausschluß wegen der besonderen Rahmenbedingungen. Das ist ja eben kein normaler Vandalismus, der dort stattfindet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Icejester schrieb:


> Hallo? Ich sagte was von Ausschluß wegen der besonderen Rahmenbedingungen. Das ist ja eben kein normaler Vandalismus, der dort stattfindet.


 
für mich als Ladenbesitzer schon und exakt so würde ich argumentieren und wenn sich die Versicherung quer stellt, klage ich. Kann man in Tottenham sicher genauso machen wie sonst wo in England.


----------



## Icejester (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Tja. Aber was Du als Ladenbesitzer dazu so denkst, interessiert leider bei der objektiven Bewertung der Umstände eher weniger. Wie gesagt, "falls" die Versicherer da ein Ausschlußkriterium erfüllt sehen. Und vom Bezahlen leben die nicht. Natürlich könnte man dann klagen, aber das heißt ja nicht automatisch, daß man recht hat. Ein vorheriger Blick in die Versicherungsbedingungen kann einem da schon weiterhelfen und viel Geld sparen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Ich will mich da jetzt nicht auf den Einzelfall verlassen, aber wenn du dein Auto parkst, wo eine Krawalldemo geplant ist, bzw. man davon ausgehen kann, dass es zu Gewalt kommt, kann die Versicherung die Zahlung ablehnen, du hättest den Wagen ja wegfahren können. Einen Laden kann man nicht wegfahren, daher zahlt die Versicherung.
Wie das jetzt in Tottenham aussieht, weiß ich nicht, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, die Eingangsfrage ist ja auch: Können sich die Menschen so eine Versicherung überhaupt leisten und ich denke eher nicht, denn gerade in Stadtvierteln, die einen hohe Arbeitslosigkeit haben, sind auch die Beiträge für Versicherungen relativ hoch und die Menschen haben nicht viel Geld.

Aber letztendlich geht es hier nicht um Versicherungsschäden, sondern primär darum, dass man den Leuten eine Perspektive schafft, für eine Zukunft. Kürzt man die Programme für Jugendliche, darf man sich nicht wundern, dass das irgendwann negative Auswirkung hat, denn die Jugendlichen oder allgemein die Menschen in den Vierteln haben den Eindruck, dass sie die Unfähigkeit der Finanzwelt und das Versagen der Manager ausbaden müssen, indem sie weniger Geld bekommen, die Manager aber weiterhin ihre Villen behalten und nicht schlechter gestellt sind.


----------



## frEnzy (11. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Ich denke nicht, dass es sich um wirklichen (reinen) politischen Protest handelt. Die sehen einfach, dass für die Banken Milliarden übrig sind und dass für sie nichts da ist, sie dafür aber von der Polizei schikaniert werden. Wenn du über Jahre feststellen musst, dass du
1. keine reale Chance hast, dein Leben wirklich in den Griff zu bekommen und etwas aus dir zu machen, egal wie deine Bildung ist,
2. von der Polizei für einen Verbrecher gehalten wirst (überdurchschnittlich viele Personenkontrollen und Durchsuchungen bei nicht weißen Engländern)
3. die Politik sich einen Scheiß um dich kümmert sondern lieber ihre eine "Kaste" rettet, hätschelt und tätschelt,
dann würdest du auch auf die Straße gehen, und das mit Recht. Und wenn das immer noch nichts bringt, dann gibts halt irgendwann Gewalt. Ich will nicht sagen, dass es richtig ist so zu handeln aber ich kann es verstehen. Wenn man den Kapitalismus vorgelebt bekommt aber an ihm nicht teilhaben kann bzw. mehr oder weniger sogar aktiv davon ausgeschlossen wird, dann versucht man halt auf anderen Wegen zu den gleichen Zielen zu kommen. Das ist nur menschlich.
Viel krasser als die Randale und die Plünderungen finde ich jedoch die Reaktion der britischen Regierung! Militär einsetzen? Kommunikationssperre? Blackberry abschalten? Ich zitiere mal kurz den User _deafdumbblind_ aus dem heise-Forum:

_"Es gibt keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen den Aufständen zum arabischen Frühling und den UK-Riots.
Die Aufständischen wollen mehr Demokratie und Zukunftsperspektiven,
die Regierungen reagieren mit Gewalt und Zensurmaßnahmen.
Die Ähnlichkeiten von Aktion und Reaktion sind verblüffend."

bzw. von __marcb02

__"böse wird gut, wie man es gerade braucht 
vor wenigen wochen noch geächtete maßnahmen, natürlich sieht das
völlig anders aus, wenn EU-staaten betroffen sind."
_
Wie soll das bitte weitergehen? Ich glaube, dass kurzfristig die Polizei für Ordnung sorgen wird aber langfristig... da muss sich ganz schön was tun und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das klappt oder gewollt ist.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. August 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zitiere mal kurz den User deafdumbblind aus dem heise-Forum:
> 
> "Es gibt keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen den Aufständen zum arabischen Frühling und den UK-Riots.
> Die Aufständischen wollen mehr Demokratie und Zukunftsperspektiven,
> ...



In dem Zusammenhang hat Gaddafi übrigens die Britische Regierung aufgefordert, das gewaltsame Vorgehen gegen die Demonstranten zu unterlassen. Und er meinte das die britische Regierung jegliche Legitimation verloren haben. XD


----------



## schlappe89 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Die UNO muss die Demokratiebewegung unterstützen! Wo bleiben die Bombenangriffe?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. August 2011)

Der Iran hat jetzt darum gebeten, Menschenrechtsbeobachter nach England zu schicken. 

Btw. will die englische Polizei jetzt noch mehr überwachungsmöglichkeiten, Internetüberwachung....


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Die britische Regierung plant ja nun die Überwachung der sozialen Netzwerke.
England: RIM bestätigt Zusammenarbeit mit Polizei - News - CHIP Online


----------



## Icejester (12. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Der Iran hat jetzt darum gebeten, Menschenrechtsbeobachter nach England zu schicken.



 Die alten Witzbolde da unten...  War eigentlich nicht anders zu erwarten. Ist aber trotzdem spaßig. Über irgendwas muß man ja lachen.



> Btw. will die englische Polizei jetzt noch mehr überwachungsmöglichkeiten, Internetüberwachung....



Vor dem Hintergrund ist das wohl nicht überraschend. Aber in Situationen wie jetzt ist ja schnell mal was gefordert, was dann niemals umgesetzt wird.


----------



## debalz (12. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Schade das die Regierung in England kein Wort darüber verliert, wie sie die sozialen und städtebaulichen Mißstände beheben will. Die aktionistische Forderung nach noch mehr Überwachung (geht das in England überhaupt?) und Armeeeinsätzen ist imho ein Armutszeugnis und wenig nachhaltig konstruktiv.
Ich glaub ich geh nach England und verkaufe alles rund um das Thema "Security" - könnte sich lohnen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Icejester schrieb:


> Vor dem Hintergrund ist das wohl nicht überraschend. Aber in Situationen wie jetzt ist ja schnell mal was gefordert, was dann niemals umgesetzt wird.



Weil Kameras zu installieren billiger ist als Programme zu entwickeln, wie man den Leuten Jobs verschaffen kann. 



debalz schrieb:


> Schade das die Regierung in England kein Wort darüber verliert, wie sie die sozialen und städtebaulichen Mißstände beheben will. Die aktionistische Forderung nach noch mehr Überwachung (geht das in England überhaupt?) und Armeeeinsätzen ist imho ein Armutszeugnis und wenig nachhaltig konstruktiv.
> Ich glaub ich geh nach England und verkaufe alles rund um das Thema "Security" - könnte sich lohnen



Das ist immer so, Schröder hat auch mal was von "wegsperren für immer" gefaselt, bzw. die Bild hat das so gedruckt.
Überwachung wird sicher weiter verstärkt und dafür müssen dann noch mehr Sozialmaßnahmen gekürzt werden, da man den englischen Banken weiterhin unter die Arme greifen muss.


----------



## Icejester (12. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil Kameras zu installieren billiger ist als Programme zu entwickeln, wie man den Leuten Jobs verschaffen kann.


 
Jobs müssen sich die Leute schon selbst verschaffen. Wer keinen Einsatz zeigt, kann doch nicht erwarten, daß ihm den ganzen Tag der Arsch nachgetragen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Icejester schrieb:


> Jobs müssen sich die Leute schon selbst verschaffen. Wer keinen Einsatz zeigt, kann doch nicht erwarten, daß ihm den ganzen Tag der Arsch nachgetragen wird.


 
Wenn dein Wirtschaftssystem aber den Bach runter geht und du mit Milliarden die Banken retten musst, die ihrerseits aber kleinen Betrieben den Kredit kündigen, die dann die Leute entlassen müssen, darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn die Arbeitslosigkeit ansteigt und die Unzufriedenheit in der Bevölkerung zunimmt.


----------



## Icejester (12. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Eine Bank kann nicht einfach so laufende Kredite kündigen, nur weil sie mal eben Lust darauf hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

doch, das kann sie sehr gut, denn die Kredite werden ja weiter verkauft und dann werden die Zinsen erhöht und wer den erhöhten Zins nicht zahlen kann, bekommt die Kündigung.


----------



## Icejester (12. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Genau. Und darum hat der Kreditnehmer plötzlich einen anderen Vertragspartner oder andere Konditionen? Wie soll das denn gehen? Das ist doch nicht ansatzweise so, wie Du es Dir vorstellst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Icejester schrieb:


> Vor dem Hintergrund ist das wohl nicht überraschend. Aber in Situationen wie jetzt ist ja schnell mal was gefordert, was dann niemals umgesetzt wird.



Manchmal werden auch Sachen dauerhaft umgesetzt, die sonst nie jemand fordern würde...




Icejester schrieb:


> Jobs müssen sich die Leute schon selbst verschaffen. Wer keinen Einsatz zeigt, kann doch nicht erwarten, daß ihm den ganzen Tag der Arsch nachgetragen wird.


 
Jobs schafft man nicht aus dem Nichts.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

War ja klar das sowas jetzt kommt:
https://twitter.com/#!/gmpolice/status/101712425795067904

Wegen Beschimpfung der Polizei => 4 Monate Jugendknast.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Icejester schrieb:


> Genau. Und darum hat der Kreditnehmer plötzlich einen anderen Vertragspartner oder andere Konditionen? Wie soll das denn gehen? Das ist doch nicht ansatzweise so, wie Du es Dir vorstellst.


 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das genau funktioniert, nicht mal Experten blicken da durch, deswegen kann man den Banken auch nicht ans Bein pinkeln, weil man ihnen nichts nachweisen kann.

Aber die Banken sind jetzt nicht das Thema hier, das kann man anderweitig vertiefen, aber wenn du da eine Theorie hast, wie die Geschäfte abgelaufen sind, die zur Bankenkrise geführt haben und ein tolles Konzept hast, das das auf Dauer verhindert kann, nur zu, poste es in dem entsprechenden Thread.


----------



## Taitan (12. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Nun gehen auch in Bern/Schweiz die Unruhen los: London Riots now in Bern / Switzerland - YouTube


----------



## AcerKing (13. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

4 Monate Knast is wirlich hart für ne Beschimpfung


----------



## schlappe89 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> War ja klar das sowas jetzt kommt:
> https://twitter.com/#!/gmpolice/status/101712425795067904
> 
> Wegen Beschimpfung der Polizei => 4 Monate Jugendknast.


 
Wenn man sich eine richtige Quelle durchliest verliert man schnell das Mitleid.



> ‘I’d smash you if you took your uniform off’


Manchester riot yob jailed for rant at police officers | South Manchester Reporter - menmedia.co.uk


----------



## flankendiskriminator (15. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich eine richtige Quelle durchliest verliert man schnell das Mitleid.
> 
> Manchester riot yob jailed for rant at police officers | South Manchester Reporter - menmedia.co.uk


 Stimmt, da ist erschießen wohl das mindeste an Strafe, sowas fieses aber auch!


----------



## schlappe89 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Stimmt, da ist erschießen wohl das mindeste an Strafe, sowas fieses aber auch!


 


> The tirade came moments after they had been pelted with bottles and bricks by a mob.
> After missiles from a large pack of youths rained down on a line  riot cops, they moved from Piccadilly Gardens down to the junction of  Market Street and Corporation Street in a bid to contain the disorder.  There, they noticed Gemmell, who was being ‘particularly abusive and  confrontational’, telling officers ‘I’d smash you if you took your  uniform off’ during a four-letter rant.


Manchester riot yob jailed for rant at police officers | South Manchester Reporter - menmedia.co.uk



Die armen Angreifer im Mob ... schreib ihm doch ne Postkarte ins Gefängnis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Ich verstehe das richtig, oder? Wer mit Steinen und Flaschen schmeißt, wir in Ruhe gelassen; wer Beleidigt, wandert vier Monate in den Bau?

Auf die Diskussion über Strafhöhen will ich mich an der Stelle nicht einlassen, aber das es hier an Verhältnissmäßigkeit fehlt, ist imho offensichtlich.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf die Diskussion über Strafhöhen will ich mich an der Stelle nicht einlassen, aber das es hier an Verhältnissmäßigkeit fehlt, ist imho offensichtlich.


 Das ist bei uns doch auch schon so weit. Kleinigkeiten werden rigoros und hart bestraft und größere Delikte quasi gar nicht mehr. Ist schon sehr merkwürdig..

Aber hey, man sieht doch sehr schön wie dünn die Zivilisationsdecke bei uns ist. Was unterscheidet das Vereinte Königreich eigentlich noch von Ägypten und Lybien?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das richtig, oder? Wer mit Steinen und Flaschen schmeißt, wir in Ruhe gelassen; wer Beleidigt, wandert vier Monate in den Bau?



Weil du Steineschmeißern das Steine schmeißen erst aufwändig nachweisen musst, das gelingt nicht immer, während das bei einem Beleidiger relativ leicht ist.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Es mag zwar sein, dass die Jugendarbeitslosigkeit in Großbritannien sehr hoch ist und die Jugendlichen kaum Perspektiven haben. ABER: Das rechtfertigt in keinster Weise, dass diese Jugendlichen Läden plünder, Häuser anzünden, Menschen verletzen und sogar töten. Dass man gegen diese Zustände auch anderst protestieren kann, haben die Jugendlichen in Spanien bewiesen. 
Es kann also nicht nur an der Perspektivlosigkeit der Jugend liegen, dass die Gewalt derart eskaliert. Angefangen hat es ja damit, dass ein Mann bei einer Schießerei mit der Polizei getötet wurde. Darauf hin gab es ja eine Demostration der Familie und anderen friedlichen Demonstranten. Zu dieser Demo kamen später dann aber Chaoten, die diese friedliche Demo für ihre Zwecke missbraucht haben. 

Jemand kann arbeitslos sein, jemand kann arm sein, jemand kann perspektivlos sein, für mich ist das aber noch lange keine Rechtfertigung für solche Eskalationen. 
Was in Großbritannien derzeit abgeht ist in meinen Augen hochgradig kriminell.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Es waren ja (nicht immer) die Jugendlichen, die die Läden geplündert haben, das haben praktisch alle gemacht, denn Gelegenheit macht nun mal Diebe und wenn du siehst, dass die Polizei alle Hände voll zu tun hat und die Tür des Ladens zerstört ist, rennst du eben schnell rein und klaust den Fernseher/Handy/Computer. Das dauert keine Sekunde und du bist schon wieder weg.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es waren ja (nicht immer) die Jugendlichen, die die Läden geplündert haben, das haben praktisch alle gemacht, denn Gelegenheit macht nun mal Diebe und wenn du siehst, dass die Polizei alle Hände voll zu tun hat und die Tür des Ladens zerstört ist, rennst du eben schnell rein und klaust den Fernseher/Handy/Computer. Das dauert keine Sekunde und du bist schon wieder weg.


 
Ja stimmt, sogar Kinder waren dabei. Das zeigt aber, dass es in dem Land eine gewisse Gruppe von Personen gibt, die da auch all zu gerne mitmacht. Keine Moral, kein Anstand, kein Respekt. Demonstrationen und Proteste nutzen um in Läden einzubrechen und anderer Leute eigentum zu stehlen oder zu beschädigen? Das ist schon sehr schäbig. Solche Leute sind in meinen Augen nicht zivilisiert, ja nicht mal menschlich. Selbst unzivilisierte Buschvölker sind nicht dermaßen moralisch verkommen.

Mein Verständnis für diese Leute sinkt gegen Null.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil du Steineschmeißern das Steine schmeißen erst aufwändig nachweisen musst, das gelingt nicht immer, während das bei einem Beleidiger relativ leicht ist.


 Ich halte Beleidigungen für deutlich schwieriger nachzuweisen. Das mehrere Leute gleichzeitig den Wurf sehen ist doch deutlich wahrscheinlich als einen Ruf zu hören (und zu wissen, wer nun konkret was gerufen hat).



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, sogar Kinder waren dabei. Das  zeigt aber, dass es in dem Land eine gewisse Gruppe von Personen gibt,  die da auch all zu gerne mitmacht. Keine Moral, kein Anstand, kein  Respekt. Demonstrationen und Proteste nutzen um in Läden einzubrechen  und anderer Leute eigentum zu stehlen oder zu beschädigen? Das ist schon  sehr schäbig. Solche Leute sind in meinen Augen nicht zivilisiert, ja  nicht mal menschlich. Selbst unzivilisierte Buschvölker sind nicht  dermaßen moralisch verkommen.


 Na klar, nachdem die Elite mit der Finanzkrise wunderbar gezeigt hat wie man sich raffgierig ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste am Geld anderer Leute bereichern kann und das ganze dann auch noch vom Staat und den Politikern gedeckt, ja sogar von unserem Geld bezahlt wird, wollen die eben auch ein Stückchen vom Kuchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Ich wette mit dir, dass das überall, in jedem Land vorkommt, wenn es ebenso zu solchen "Aussetzern" der gesellschaftlichen Ordnung kommt.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ich halte Beleidigungen für deutlich schwieriger nachzuweisen. Das mehrere Leute gleichzeitig den Wurf sehen ist doch deutlich wahrscheinlich als einen Ruf zu hören (und zu wissen, wer nun konkret was gerufen hat).



Welche "mehreren" Leute denn?
Steineschmeißer sind meist vermummt, man erkennt sie nicht und wenn du eine Gruppe von Leuten fragst, aus der Steine geflogen sind, wirst du kaum welche haben, die mit dem Finger zeigen.
Bei Beleidigungen kann das eben anders sein, denn da hört man das eben, von wem das kommt und du musst dafür dicht genug dran sein, denn sonst würde es ja niemand hören.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Ja das bestreite Ich ja nicht, dass es in jedem Land so passieren könnte. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es in jedem Land solche Leute gibt. 
@flankendiskriminator: Sicher, die Finanzkriese hat Reiche noch reicher und Arme noch ärmer gemacht, aber auch das rechtfertigt keine Eskalation der Gewalt. 

Außerdem würde Ich diese Leute nicht mehr als Demonstranten bezeichnen. Das sind einfach Chaoten, die die Zustände in ihrem Land für ihre kriminellen Handlungen als billige Rechtfertigung missbrauchen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche "mehreren" Leute denn?


Polizisten haben so diese Eigenart sich zusammen zu rotten 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Steineschmeißer sind meist vermummt, man erkennt sie nicht und wenn du eine Gruppe von Leuten fragst, aus der Steine geflogen sind, wirst du kaum welche haben, die mit dem Finger zeigen.
> Bei Beleidigungen kann das eben anders sein, denn da hört man das eben, von wem das kommt und du musst dafür dicht genug dran sein, denn sonst würde es ja niemand hören.


Naja zum Steine schmeißen kannst du auch nicht mal ebne so 500m weg sein, da muss man schon etwas näher dran sein, damit der Stein überhaupt etwas Effekt hat - gerade wo die meisten Polizisten ja inzwischen Vollpanzerung, Helm usw haben. Und einen dicken Stein wirfste auch nicht mal eben so 500m 



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> @flankendiskriminator: Sicher, die  Finanzkriese hat Reiche noch reicher und Arme noch ärmer gemacht, aber  auch das rechtfertigt keine Eskalation der Gewalt.


Sollte ja auch keine Rechtfertigung sein. Nur wenn eben die Eliten, die Vorbilder, sich raubritterisch verhalten (wenn auch im Anzug), warum sollten andere dann auf einmal sich moralisch korrekt verhalten? Zumal viele der Probleme dieser Leute ja genau durch die Finanzkrise entstanden sind.



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Außerdem  würde Ich diese Leute nicht mehr als Demonstranten bezeichnen. Das sind  einfach Chaoten, die die Zustände in ihrem Land für ihre kriminellen  Handlungen als billige Rechtfertigung missbrauchen


 Klar, Idioten schließen sich überall an. Die Demonstrationen gab es allerdings schon Wochen vorher, das man diese Leute überhaupt mal wahr genommen hat erst, seitdem es die Ausschreitungen gibt. Auch ein Problem unserer Presselandschaft (bzw. der britischen).


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Du darfst nicht vergessen, wie das ganze angefangen hat, mit der Erschießung eines Menschen durch die Polizei.
Schau dir Los Angeles an. Die Rassenunruhen 1992 (Rodney King Geschichte und den vier weißen Polizisten). Damals war eine Menge los und in London wurde keiner verprügelt, sondern gleich erschossen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, wie das ganze angefangen hat, mit der Erschießung eines Menschen durch die Polizei.
> Schau dir Los Angeles an. Die Rassenunruhen 1992 (Rodney King Geschichte und den vier weißen Polizisten). Damals war eine Menge los und in London wurde keiner verprügelt, sondern gleich erschossen.


 
Die Umstände dazu sind aber noch nicht einmal aufgeklärt. Es wäre ja auch durchaus noch möglich, dass der Polizist keine andere Wahl hatte und sich wehren musste. 
Mir zeigt das nur, dass die Menschheit nichts aus den Rassenunruhen 1992 gelernt hat. Mann von Polizei erschossen = Unruhen. Fail! Nicht mal das Untersuchungsergebnis arbwarten können. 

Ihr vermengt da aber wieder etwas. Die Plünderungen haben nicht direkt etwas mit dem Tod dieses Mannes zu tun. Der Vorfall wurde von den Chaoten benutzt und missbraucht. Die gehen ja nicht auf die Straßen, weil der Mann erschossen wurde. Die wollen einfach Chaos verbreiten. Diese Leute sind kriminell und frustriert. Und dass zumindest einige von diesen Leuten keine Stelle kriegen könnte, wenn sie denn nur wollten, glaube Ich auch nicht. Ich bin sicher, dass es für einige dieser Leute Jobs gäbe, aber viele pfeiffen auf die Schule und gehen lieber anderen Dingen nach. Ich will damit nicht anzweifeln, dass in Großbritannien etwas nicht stimmt, aber es immer nur auf den Staat, die Regierung und die Verhältnisse zu schieben ist in meinen Augen eine Ausrede. Ich sage damit ja nicht dass all diese Leute faul und dumm sind, aber ganz so chancen - und perspektivlos wie sie tun, sind sie auch nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil du Steineschmeißern das Steine schmeißen erst aufwändig nachweisen musst, das gelingt nicht immer, während das bei einem Beleidiger relativ leicht ist.



Zumindest dem verlinkten Beitrag zu Folge erfolgte die Verurteilung allein auf Basis von Aussagen von Polizisten - die gleichen Polizisten, die die Steinewerfer beobachtet haben sollen. Identische Beweislage. Wenn jemand einen Stein sicherstellt, sogar bessere.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es waren ja (nicht immer) die Jugendlichen, die die Läden geplündert haben, das haben praktisch alle gemacht, denn Gelegenheit macht nun mal Diebe und wenn du siehst, dass die Polizei alle Hände voll zu tun hat und die Tür des Ladens zerstört ist, rennst du eben schnell rein und klaust den Fernseher/Handy/Computer. Das dauert keine Sekunde und du bist schon wieder weg.


 
Es sind keine zufällig vorbeikommenden, armen Passanten und man nimmt nicht "aus Gelegenheit" an gewalttätigen Protesten teil. Wer sowas schlecht findet, wird das weite suchen - wer dabei ist, sympathisiert entweder mit exzessivem Vandalismus oder wartet systematisch darauf, dass für ihn was abfällt.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Die Umstände dazu sind aber noch nicht einmal aufgeklärt. Es wäre ja auch durchaus noch möglich, dass der Polizist keine andere Wahl hatte und sich wehren musste.


Die Polizei hat behauptet, dass er geschossen hat und als Beweis dafür eine Kugel in einem Funkgerät (?) eines Polizisten vorgezeigt. Die Kugel stammte allerdings aus einer Polizeiwaffe. Ergo kann da nicht viel mit "wehren" sein - zumindest keine Notwehr, die erschießen rechtfertigt.



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Mir zeigt das nur, dass die Menschheit nichts aus den Rassenunruhen 1992 gelernt hat. Mann von Polizei erschossen = Unruhen. Fail! Nicht mal das Untersuchungsergebnis arbwarten können.


Vielleicht sollte die Polizei (bzw die beteiligten Polizisten) einfach aufhören zu lügen? Errinnert einen ja an Stuttgart21, wo da haufenweise Pflastersteine und sonstwas geflogen ist und nachher waren es Kastanien.



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ihr vermengt da aber wieder etwas. Die Plünderungen haben nicht direkt etwas mit dem Tod dieses Mannes zu tun. Der Vorfall wurde von den Chaoten benutzt und missbraucht. Die gehen ja nicht auf die Straßen, weil der Mann erschossen wurde. Die wollen einfach Chaos verbreiten. Diese Leute sind kriminell und frustriert.


 Das ist eine mehr als nur einseitige Sichtweise der Dinge.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Die Polizei hat behauptet, dass er geschossen hat und als Beweis dafür eine Kugel in einem Funkgerät (?) eines Polizisten vorgezeigt. Die Kugel stammte allerdings aus einer Polizeiwaffe. Ergo kann da nicht viel mit "wehren" sein - zumindest keine Notwehr, die erschießen rechtfertigt.
> Vielleicht sollte die Polizei (bzw die beteiligten Polizisten) einfach aufhören zu lügen? Errinnert einen ja an Stuttgart21, wo da haufenweise Pflastersteine und sonstwas geflogen ist und nachher waren es Kastanien.
> Das ist eine mehr als nur einseitige Sichtweise der Dinge.


 
Ich kenne die Ermittlungsergebnisse nicht, aber selbst wenn der Mann zu unrecht erschossen wurde, rechtfertigt das keine derartige Eskalation. 
Kann sein, dass meine Sicht für dich einseitig ist, was mich aber nicht stört. Ich denke einfach, dass die Leute teilweise auch selbst schuld an ihrer Situation sind. 
Wenn man gegen solche Probleme wie die Jugendarbeitslosigkeit demonstrieren möchte, dann muss man keine Häuser und Läden abfackeln, man muss kein Chaos verbreiten, Leute verletzen, Leute zu tode fahren, usw. 
Die Angehörigen des erschossenen Mannes haben ja deutlich gesagt, dass sie nichts mit den Ausschreitungen am Hut haben. Daher ist der Fall für mich klar. Oder haben die Angehörigen den Leuten gesagt: "Geht auf die Straßen, zündet Autos und Häuser an, raubt Läden aus, usw..."?

Wenn man mit einer Situation unzufrieden ist, kann man selbst etwas dagegen tun. Und wenn man an die eigenen Grenzen kommt, dann kann man friedlich dafür demonstrieren, dass sich etwas ändert. Wer das nicht kann, der ist nicht daran interessiert dass sich etwas bessert.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Ermittlungsergebnisse nicht, aber selbst wenn der Mann zu unrecht erschossen wurde, rechtfertigt das keine derartige Eskalation.


Wie soll man denn deiner Meinung nach gegen einen Staat, der Unrecht tut, vorgehen? Lustig demonstrieren? Wie in Lybien?



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass meine Sicht für dich einseitig ist, was mich aber nicht stört. Ich denke einfach, dass die Leute teilweise auch selbst schuld an ihrer Situation sind.


Wodurch? Wofür können sie denn etwas, wenn Wohlfahrtsprogramme o.Ä. eingestellt werden, damit die Millarden irgendwo herkommen, die die Banken verzockt haben?



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Wenn man mit einer Situation unzufrieden ist, kann man selbst etwas dagegen tun. Und wenn man an die eigenen Grenzen kommt, dann kann man friedlich dafür demonstrieren, dass sich etwas ändert. Wer das nicht kann, der ist nicht daran interessiert dass sich etwas bessert.


 Sie haben friedlich demonstriert. Und es hat sich nichts geändert. Was soll denn danach sonst kommen? Das Machtlosigkeit schnell zu Gewalt führt wissen wir. Darauf basieren auch u.A. die Gleichberechtigung der Schwarzen in den USA heute. Hätten die nicht angefangen Randale zu machen, würden die heute noch im Bus hinten sitzen und nen anderes Klo haben.

Ich bin sicherlich kein Freund von Gewalt, aber wenn eine gewisse Gruppe meint sie könnte ihre Macht mit Represalien und Drug gegen eine andere Gruppe aufrecht erhalten, wird es zwangsläufig zu Gewalt kommen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn deiner Meinung nach gegen einen Staat, der Unrecht tut, vorgehen? Lustig demonstrieren? Wie in Lybien?
> 
> Wodurch? Wofür können sie denn etwas, wenn Wohlfahrtsprogramme o.Ä. eingestellt werden, damit die Millarden irgendwo herkommen, die die Banken verzockt haben?
> 
> ...



Glaubst du dass sich an den Zuständen etwas ändert, wenn man randaliert? Außerdem kannst du ja wohl Lybien nicht mit Großbritannien vergleichen. 
Lybien ist eine Despotie, Großbritannien eine konstitonelle Monarchie (Demokratie). 
Und seit wann rechtfertigt das eine Unrecht das Andere?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Glaubst du dass sich an den Zuständen etwas ändert, wenn man randaliert? Außerdem kannst du ja wohl Lybien nicht mit Großbritannien vergleichen.
> Lybien ist eine Despotie, Großbritannien eine konstitonelle Monarchie (Demokratie).


Was ändert denn deiner Meinung nach etwas an den Zuständen? Das hatte ich dich bereits gefragt. Friedliches Demonstrieren klappt eben nicht, weil es den Medien schlichtweg am Arsch vorbeigeht. Auch in Lybien, Ägypten & Co hat es die Medien erst interessiert, als es die ersten Toten gab.

Und ob Demokratie oder Despotie ändert ja nichts daran, dass sich eine kleine Gruppe von Leuten die Macht sichert und nach unten abblockt. Bei Lybien ist es halt "nur" Gaddafi im Falle unserer Staaten halt eher eine größere Menge an Leuten, aber das Prinzip ist das gleiche.



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Und seit wann rechtfertigt das eine Unrecht das Andere?


 Sag ich auch nie. Aber was machst du sonst, wenn du das Unrecht nicht anders ändern kannst?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest dem verlinkten Beitrag zu Folge erfolgte die Verurteilung allein auf Basis von Aussagen von Polizisten - die gleichen Polizisten, die die Steinewerfer beobachtet haben sollen. Identische Beweislage. Wenn jemand einen Stein sicherstellt, sogar bessere.



 Was völlig legitim ist, denn es geht ja nicht um Aussage gegen Aussagen, sondern dass es Zeugen gibt (lassen wir mal außen vor, dass die Polizisten eher für ihren Kollegen aussagen als gegen ihn) und da haben Gerichte dann eben "leichtes Spiel".
Beim Steinewerfer sieht es aber anders aus, denn die siehst zwar, dass ein Stein geworfen wird und vielleicht auch aus welcher Gruppe, aber wenn du diese Gruppe einkesselst und alle einkassierst, stehst du vor dem Problem, dass du einem bestimmten daraus nachweisen musst, dass er den Stein geworfen hat, du kannst nicht pauschal alle verurteilen, obwohl es einer gewesen sein muss und praktisch alle geworfen haben könnten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es sind keine zufällig vorbeikommenden, armen Passanten und man nimmt nicht "aus Gelegenheit" an gewalttätigen Protesten teil. Wer sowas schlecht findet, wird das weite suchen - wer dabei ist, sympathisiert entweder mit exzessivem Vandalismus oder wartet systematisch darauf, dass für ihn was abfällt.


 
Ich tippe mal auf letzteres, denn wenns Krawalle gibt, gibts "Krawalltourismus" oder glaubt wirklich einer, dass Unruhen in Stadtbezirke nur die Leute in den Bezirken anlocken?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Die Polizei hat behauptet, dass er geschossen hat und als Beweis dafür eine Kugel in einem Funkgerät (?) eines Polizisten vorgezeigt. Die Kugel stammte allerdings aus einer Polizeiwaffe. Ergo kann da nicht viel mit "wehren" sein - zumindest keine Notwehr, die erschießen rechtfertigt.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte die Polizei (bzw die beteiligten Polizisten) einfach aufhören zu lügen?



Ich bitte darum, Beleidungen auf Basis nicht abgeschlossener, unklarer Verfahren, zu unterlassen.




flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn deiner Meinung nach gegen einen Staat, der Unrecht tut, vorgehen? Lustig demonstrieren? Wie in Lybien?



Klagen? Wie in einem Rechtsstaat?
So oder so unternehmen die Randalierer nichts gegen den Staat, sondern allenfalls gegen andere Bürger.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was völlig legitim ist, denn es geht ja nicht um Aussage gegen Aussagen, sondern dass es Zeugen gibt (lassen wir mal außen vor, dass die Polizisten eher für ihren Kollegen aussagen als gegen ihn) und da haben Gerichte dann eben "leichtes Spiel".
> Beim Steinewerfer sieht es aber anders aus, denn die siehst zwar, dass ein Stein geworfen wird und vielleicht auch aus welcher Gruppe, aber wenn du diese Gruppe einkesselst und alle einkassierst, stehst du vor dem Problem, dass du einem bestimmten daraus nachweisen musst, dass er den Stein geworfen hat, du kannst nicht pauschal alle verurteilen, obwohl es einer gewesen sein muss und praktisch alle geworfen haben könnten.



Mit dieser Begründung kann man erklären, warum man gezielt einzelne Werfer aus einer ganzen Gruppe geschnappt und den Rest hat entkommen lassen. Aber man kann damit nicht begründen, warum man niemanden festgenommen hat.



> Ich tippe mal auf letzteres, denn wenns Krawalle gibt, gibts "Krawalltourismus" oder glaubt wirklich einer, dass Unruhen in Stadtbezirke nur die Leute in den Bezirken anlocken?


 
Soviele Bezirke wie mitlerweile betroffen sind...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soviele Bezirke wie mitlerweile betroffen sind...


 
Meinst du jetzt Berlin/Charlottenburg oder immer noch Tottenham?
Welche Bezirke in London denn auch?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Ich meine GB und da hab ich mitlerweile ehrlich gesagt den Überblick verloren, wo überall was war. Aber Fernreisen muss sicherlich niemand mehr in Kauf nehmen - "Krawall: Jetzt auch in Ihrer Nähe".


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum, Beleidungen auf Basis nicht abgeschlossener, unklarer Verfahren, zu unterlassen.


Das sind Fakten. Und wenn behauptet wird von Seiten der Polizei, dass ein Täter geschossen hat und das dann hinterher eine Polizeikugel war, dann ist das schlicht und ergreifend eine Lüge.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klagen? Wie in einem Rechtsstaat?
> So oder so unternehmen die Randalierer nichts gegen den Staat, sondern allenfalls gegen andere Bürger.


Und dann? Wo kann ich denn dagegen klagen, dass unser Staat die Privatgewinne durch zockereien der Banken brav bezahlen, indem jetzt Millarden verpulvert werden? Glaubst du, dass ich da realistisch eine Chance habe?


----------



## schlappe89 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das richtig, oder? Wer mit  Steinen und Flaschen schmeißt, wir in Ruhe gelassen; wer Beleidigt,  wandert vier Monate in den Bau?
> 
> Auf die Diskussion über Strafhöhen will ich mich an der Stelle nicht  einlassen, aber das es hier an Verhältnissmäßigkeit fehlt, ist imho  offensichtlich.





flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Das ist bei uns doch auch schon so weit. Kleinigkeiten werden rigoros und hart bestraft und größere Delikte quasi gar nicht mehr. Ist schon sehr merkwürdig..
> 
> Aber hey, man sieht doch sehr schön wie dünn die Zivilisationsdecke bei uns ist. Was unterscheidet das Vereinte Königreich eigentlich noch von Ägypten und Lybien?


 
Link bitte der besagt, dass Steineschmeisser nicht entsprechend bestraft werden.

Abgesehen davon teile ich voll und ganz die Meinung des Richters, denn von einer normalen Beleidigung kann hier nicht die Rede sein.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Aber hey, man sieht doch sehr schön wie dünn die Zivilisationsdecke bei  uns ist. Was unterscheidet das Vereinte Königreich eigentlich noch von  Ägypten und Lybien?



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon teile ich voll und ganz die Meinung des Richters, denn von einer normalen Beleidigung kann hier nicht die Rede sein.


 Ist mir schon klar. Dann pass mal auf das du auch immer schön brav bist, nicht das du plötzlich mal irgendwann wegen eines kleinen Vergehens für nen paar Monate im Knast hockst.

Aber dann ists natürlich leider zu spät mal etwas über Rechtstaat, Verhaltnismäßigkeit und Strafen nachzudenken.


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. August 2011)

In Berlin wurden seit anfang des Jahres schon 80 Autos abgefackelt, hauptsächlich Luxuskarrossen. Das ist die Art wie linke Autonome gegen den Kapitalismus protestieren.  

In Philadelphia organisieren sich Jugendliche über Flashmobs um sich zum sinnlosen Wandalieten zu treffen. Das Problem dort ist wohl auch die Arbeitslosigkeit. 

In Frankreich brannten vor Jahren ebenfalls Autos. Es gab massive Ausschteitungen. 

Und jetzt in London das Selbe. 

Was sollen die Jugendlichen tun, außer massiven Sachschaden anzurichten, andere Leute zu verletzen, Läden zu plündern, usw. denn sonst tun? Die Frage kann doch keiner ernst meinen! 

In einer Demokratie, einem Rechtsstaat hat jeder die Möglichkeit wählen zu gehen oder gegen Misstände zu klagen. Man kann friedlich Demonstrieren und die Leute damit auf Misstände aufmerksam machen. 

Anderer Leute Autos abfackeln macht die eigenen Probleme nicht kleiner, im Gegenteil.


----------



## schlappe89 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar. Dann pass mal auf das du auch immer schön brav bist, nicht das du plötzlich mal irgendwann wegen eines kleinen Vergehens für nen paar Monate im Knast hockst.
> 
> Aber dann ists natürlich leider zu spät mal etwas über Rechtstaat, Verhaltnismäßigkeit und Strafen nachzudenken.



Nochmal. Er hat nicht einen Polizisten bei der Verkehrskontrolle "Arschloch" genannt. 
Er befindet sich im wütenden Mob, es hangelden Gegenstände und er droht Polizisten mit Gewalt. Kann schon mal passieren.

Ich weiß nicht genau was du mit "Rechtsstaat" meinst. Das Urteil ist natürlich nicht gerecht. Gerecht wäre es wenn der Typ ohne Grund mit Sachen beworfen und von einer wütenden und äußerst dummer Menschenmenge bedroht wird.

Aber ich würde gerne hören welches Strafmaß du für angemessen hältst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Äh? Liest du eigentlich deine eigenen Links?
Er befand sich nicht in einem Mob, es hagelte keine Gegenstände (Die Polizei hatte ausdrücklich ihre Position gewechselt und den Mob mobben lassen - das ist ja für mich der eigentliche Skandal: Nicht wiederherstellen von Recht und Ordnung) und er wurde nicht wegen Drohungen verurteilt, sondern wegen verbalen Angriffen.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Und dann? Wo kann ich denn dagegen klagen, dass unser Staat die Privatgewinne durch zockereien der Banken brav bezahlen, indem jetzt Millarden verpulvert werden? Glaubst du, dass ich da realistisch eine Chance habe?



Klagen kannst du zunächst mal bei deinem örtlichen Gericht. Ob du Erfolg hast... - findet etwas illegales statt? Dann sollte das, zumindest in der Theorie, klappen.
Wenn natürlich alles legal ist -so wie in deinem Beispiel- wird es schwierig. Die Mehrheit der Wähler hat Parteien an die Macht gewählt, von denen die eine schon in der vergangenen Legislaturperiode Prachtexemplare von Lobbyismus-Hörigkeit abgeliefert hat und die andere seit Jahrzehnten offen mit Wirtschaftsförderung und Entlastungen (für die es keinen Spielraum gibt) antritt und das auch diesmal ausdrücklich in ihrem Wahlprogramm stehen hatte. Willst du also die Regierung verklagen, weil sie das macht, was mündige Wähler von ihr erwarten konnten (ausgenommen: Ausstieg vom Ausstieg vom Ausstieg aus der Atomenergie)? Oder willst du gar die Mehrheit der Wähler für ihre Wahlentscheidung anzeigen?



P.S. zu den sogenannten linken, antikapitalistischen Aktionen in Berlin:
Also zumindest im Heute journal sah man von den "80 Luxuskarossen" einen Smart, eine A-Klasse und ein -für mich nicht mehr eindeutig zu identifizierendes- weiteres Fahrzeug im Format einer A-Klasse (relativ klein und hoch, 4 Türen, keilförmige Front - aber ohne die typische C-Säule). Z.T. parkend in der Nähe von BMWs 5er+, Audis ab A 5 und E und S-Klassen. Wer auch immer das macht, hat eindeutig keinen politischen Schwerpunkt.


----------



## schlappe89 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



> Ricky Gemmell, 18, of Buckley Road, Levenshulme, went home, changed out  of his suit after a shift at a call centre, and returned to town *where  he joined the mob*, Manchester Magistrates’ heard.





> The tirade came moments *after they had been pelted with bottles and bricks by a mob.*
> After missiles from a large pack of youths rained down on a line  riot cops, they moved from Piccadilly Gardens down to the junction of  Market Street and Corporation Street in a bid to contain the disorder.  There, they noticed Gemmell, who was being ‘particularly abusive and  confrontational’, telling officers ‘I’d smash you if you took your  uniform off’ during a four-letter rant.
> 
> Gemmell was tackled to the ground and arrested *after he turned his back  to the officers and faced the mob, fists raised in the air in defiance*


Hervorhebung durch mich.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. August 2011)

Er hat trotzdem keinerlei Gewalt selber angewendet, bzw wurde nicht deswegen verurteilt.
Ergo ist dieses Urteil eindeutig überzogen, selbst für eine "Drohung". Wenn er den Polizisten vor seiner eigenen Wohnung bedroht hätte, wäre es evtl nachvollziehbar. 
So aber ist es ein völlig überzogenes Urteil.

Und wenn du dagegen klagen willst, dass du durch die Folgen von hemmungslosen Kapitalismus und Spekulationen keinen Job findest, viel Spaß.
Zumal, denke ich, niemand hier die Aktionen rechtfertigt, aber eben verstehen kann wieso Sie das machen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Nochmal. Er hat nicht einen Polizisten bei der Verkehrskontrolle "Arschloch" genannt.
> Er befindet sich im wütenden Mob, es hangelden Gegenstände und er droht Polizisten mit Gewalt. Kann schon mal passieren.


Nein, eben nicht. Und wenn es da Gegenstände hagelt, dann sollte man doch lieber diese Leute verhaften, die WIRKLICHE Straftaten begehen und nicht so ein Kinderkram. Da geht es doch nur um reine Abschreckung und Exempel zu statuieren.



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau was du mit "Rechtsstaat" meinst. Das Urteil ist natürlich nicht gerecht. Gerecht wäre es wenn der Typ ohne Grund mit Sachen beworfen und von einer wütenden und äußerst dummer Menschenmenge bedroht wird.
> 
> Aber ich würde gerne hören welches Strafmaß du für angemessen hältst.


 Ein Rechtsstaat muss sich eben auch dadurch profilieren, dass er auch in Ausnahmesituationen (so wie jetzt) immer noch vernünftige, gerechte und sachliche Urteile zu fällen. Aber genau das passiert ja nicht. Da werden 11jährige verhaftet und angeklagt. Es werden Exempel statuiert, damit die Leute abgeschreckt werden. Und das ist eben (meiner Meinung nach) keine Taktik für einen Rechtsstaat.

Welche Strafe ich für angemessen halten würde? Gar keine. So jemanden laufen lassen, die wirklichen Chaoten festnehmen und anklagen (und zwar richtig, nicht irgendso einen Schnellverfahrensdreck) und dann mit den vernünftigen Leuten in Dialog treten, was getan werden muss und soll.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn natürlich alles legal ist -so wie in  deinem Beispiel- wird es schwierig. Die Mehrheit der Wähler hat Parteien  an die Macht gewählt, von denen die eine schon in der vergangenen  Legislaturperiode Prachtexemplare von Lobbyismus-Hörigkeit abgeliefert  hat und die andere seit Jahrzehnten offen mit Wirtschaftsförderung und  Entlastungen (für die es keinen Spielraum gibt) antritt und das auch  diesmal ausdrücklich in ihrem Wahlprogramm stehen hatte. Willst du also  die Regierung verklagen, weil sie das macht, was mündige Wähler von ihr  erwarten konnten (ausgenommen: Ausstieg vom Ausstieg vom Ausstieg aus  der Atomenergie)? Oder willst du gar die Mehrheit der Wähler für ihre  Wahlentscheidung anzeigen?


 Eben genau das meine ich ja. Was passiert wenn eine kleine Minderheit die Demokratie ausnutzt um die Mehrheit zu unterdrücken und der legale Weg nicht mehr funktioniert? Man könnte durchaus die Entstehung des 3. Reiches als Beispiel heranziehen, die war zu Beginn auch Demokratie. Glaubt jemand da hätte ein wenig demonstrieren geholfen? Da hätte es wohl nur geholfen halb Berlin in Schutt und Asche zu legen, bevor sich was geändert hätte.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Zumal, denke ich, niemand hier die Aktionen  rechtfertigt, aber eben verstehen kann wieso Sie das machen.


 Genau, immerhin einer kann lesen


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S. zu den sogenannten linken, antikapitalistischen Aktionen in Berlin:
> Also zumindest im Heute journal sah man von den "80 Luxuskarossen" einen Smart, eine A-Klasse und ein -für mich nicht mehr eindeutig zu identifizierendes- weiteres Fahrzeug im Format einer A-Klasse (relativ klein und hoch, 4 Türen, keilförmige Front - aber ohne die typische C-Säule). Z.T. parkend in der Nähe von BMWs 5er+, Audis ab A 5 und E und S-Klassen. Wer auch immer das macht, hat eindeutig keinen politischen Schwerpunkt.


 
Es wurden Luxuskarrossen angezündet, andere Autos die in der Nähe standen fingen ebenfalls Feuer. Da das Feuer ja von den Luxuskarrossen ausging, kann man schon davon ausgehen, dass ein politisches Motiv dahinter steckt. Die Smarts und A-Klassen sind in dem Fall dann "Kolateralschäden".


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Es wurden Luxuskarrossen angezündet, andere Autos die in der Nähe standen fingen ebenfalls Feuer. Da das Feuer ja von den Luxuskarrossen ausging, kann man schon davon ausgehen, dass ein politisches Motiv dahinter steckt. Die Smarts und A-Klassen sind in dem Fall dann "Kolateralschäden".


 
Nö, auf dem einem Film schnipsel konnte man gut sehen, dass eine A-Klasse älteren Baujahrs angezündet wurde und der Smart, der dahinter parkte, wurde halt ebenfalls beschädigt, ebenso wie der Toyota, der davor stand.
Aber eine 10 Jahre alte A-Klasse ist für mich keine Luxuskarossen, nur weil sie von Mercedes kommt.

Das sind Randalierer, Vandalen, mehr nicht, die einfach Spaß daran haben, das Eigentum anderer zu beschädigen.


----------



## Icejester (17. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> für mich als Ladenbesitzer schon und exakt so würde ich argumentieren und wenn sich die Versicherung quer stellt, klage ich. Kann man in Tottenham sicher genauso machen wie sonst wo in England.


 
Durch Zufall war das übrigens heute Thema am Rande bei einer Fortbildung. Und die Dame der Versicherung, die die Fortbildung durchgeführt hat, hat auch bestätigt, daß in Deutschland keinesfalls irgendein Versicherer (übrigens genau aus den Gründen, die ich schon genannt habe -> innere Unruhen) für diese Schäden aufkommen würde. In England mag das natürlich anders sein, aber sie sagte auch, sie glaube nicht, daß sich die grundlegenden Versicherungsbedingungen in Deutschland und England so eklatant unterscheiden würden.

In dem Fall muß entweder der Staat entschädigen, oder die Geschädigten gucken in die Röhre. Es ist ja auch Aufgabe der Staatsmacht, die Ordnung aufrecht zu erhalten. Infolgedessen ist auch die Zerstörung am Ende der Staatsmacht anzulasten, wenn sie so gut wie nicht eingreift. So wäre es jedenfalls in Deutschland, und eine Klage gegen den Versicherer wäre in diesem Fall fast komplett aussichtslos.

P.S.: Autobrände sind übrigens - ungeachtet der Ursache - über die Teilkasko versichert. Im Falle von inneren Unruhen sieht das allerdings auch wieder anders aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Icejester schrieb:


> Durch Zufall war das übrigens heute Thema am Rande bei einer Fortbildung. Und die Dame der Versicherung, die die Fortbildung durchgeführt hat, hat auch bestätigt, daß in Deutschland keinesfalls irgendein Versicherer (übrigens genau aus den Gründen, die ich schon genannt habe -> innere Unruhen) für diese Schäden aufkommen würde.


 
Tja, dann würde mich mal interessieren, wie eine Versicherung "innere Unruhe" definiert. 
Eine Krawalle nach oder während einer Demonstration gehört für mich jedenfalls nicht dazu.
Klar, man könnte den Verursacher ermitteln und ihn verklagen (wir haben ja einen tollen Rechtsstaat ), aber wer glaubt denn ernsthaft, dass es da was zu holen gibt?
Meine Verischerung hat mir jedenfalls bestätigt, dass mein Haus und dessen Einrichtung komplett versichert ist und es keine Definitionssache ist, Vandalismus ist Vandalismus, egal ob das einer oder 10.000 machen.


----------



## Icejester (17. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

"Innere Unruhen liegen vor, wenn zahlenmäßig nicht unerhebliche Teile der  Bevölkerung in einer die öffentliche Ruhe und Ordnung störenden Weise  in Bewegung geraten und Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Personen oder Sachen  verüben."

Das *kann* man über einige Wohngebäudeversicherungen wohl tatsächlich im Risiko "Feuer" mitversichern, dürften aber die allerwenigsten Leute auch wirklich abschließen. Und es hilft dem Inventar nichts. Und es gibt keinen Versicherer, der Deinen Hausrat in diesem Fall dagegen versichert. Das gehört zu den sogenannten "Allgemeinen Ausschlüssen."

Und mit mitversichertem Vandalismus mußt Du wirklich niemandem kommen, wenn es 10.000 sind, die randalieren. Da hilft gar nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Icejester schrieb:


> Und mit mitversichertem Vandalismus mußt Du wirklich niemandem kommen, wenn es 10.000 sind, die randalieren. Da hilft gar nichts.


 
Das würde ich nicht sagen, ich vertraue da meiner Versicherung, wenn sie mir bestätigt, dass das definitiv als Vandalismus gilt.

Aber wir wollen das jetzt nicht zu sehr vertiefen und ins Detail gehen, es geht immer noch um England und nicht im Versicherungen oder Charlottenburg.


----------



## Icejester (17. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Das stimmt. Aber frag doch mal nach. Würde mich sehr interessieren, wie die das sehen und vor allem welches Unternehmen das ist. Kannst mir das Ergebnis gerne per PM mitteilen. Ist ja für sonst niemanden interessant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Eben genau das meine ich ja. Was passiert wenn eine kleine Minderheit die Demokratie ausnutzt um die Mehrheit zu unterdrücken und der legale Weg nicht mehr funktioniert?



WENN. Dafür gibt es zumindest in Deutschland ja sogar explite Paragraphen, die Widerstand erlauben/forden.
Aber das liegt hier aber nicht vor - im Gegensatz zu Beginn des dritten Reiches, das nie demokratisch war. Die NSDAP hat bereits vor der Erlangung erster politischer Ämter systematisch durch Gewaltanwendung versucht, Wahlen zu manipulieren und die letztliche Machtübernahme war nur möglich, weil eine Vielzahl von Abgeordneten an der Abstimmungsteilnahme gehindert wurden.
Solche Zustände herrschen in Großbritanien nicht. Es gibt keine illegalen Handlungen, die straffrei bleiben (zumindest nicht in ungewöhnlich hohem Ausmaße  ) und mit denen eine Minderheit die Mehrheit unterdrückt.




Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Es wurden Luxuskarrossen angezündet, andere Autos die in der Nähe standen fingen ebenfalls Feuer. Da das Feuer ja von den Luxuskarrossen ausging, kann man schon davon ausgehen, dass ein politisches Motiv dahinter steckt. Die Smarts und A-Klassen sind in dem Fall dann "Kolateralschäden".


 
Also entweder hat jemand schnell die umliegenden Luxuskarossen entfernt, bevor das Kamerateam kam und gegen andere Fahrzeuge ausgetauscht, die mit Rauchspuren versehen wurden, oder es brannte in einem Teil der von mir gesehenen Bilder nur die nicht-Luxuskarosse in der Mitte und die Feuerwehr konnte ein Übergreifen noch verhindern 
Mitlerweile sprechen auch Nachrichtensendungen und Offizielle offen davon, das kein Luxus-Schwerpunkt mehr zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Charlie Harper (18. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also entweder hat jemand schnell die umliegenden Luxuskarossen entfernt, bevor das Kamerateam kam und gegen andere Fahrzeuge ausgetauscht, die mit Rauchspuren versehen wurden, oder es brannte in einem Teil der von mir gesehenen Bilder nur die nicht-Luxuskarosse in der Mitte und die Feuerwehr konnte ein Übergreifen noch verhindern  Mitlerweile sprechen auch Nachrichtensendungen und Offizielle offen davon, das kein Luxus-Schwerpunkt mehr zu erkennen ist.


 
Ja, habs heute auch im TV gesehen. Anscheinend gibt es da Trittbrettfahrer die Aufmerksamkeit wollen.
Naja mir sind solche Subjekte, die randalieren, Läden ausrauben, Häuser und Autos abfackeln, Polizisten gewaltsam angreifen, usw. alle zuwieder. 
Da dies alles in demokratischen Rechtsstaaten statt findet, gibt es keine Rechtfertigung für ein solches Verhalten, egal welche Ungerechtigkeit vorliegen mag. 
In einem Rechtsstaat gibt es immer Wege, gegen Ungerechtigkeiten vorzugehen. Klagen, Demonstrieren, Protestieren, usw. es geht auch ohne Gewalt und Wandalismus.

In meinen Augen sind Leute, die meinen sie könnten anderer Leute Eigentum stehlen oder beschädigen, egal aus welchem Grund sie das auch tun, ein asoziales Pack.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> WENN. Dafür gibt es zumindest in Deutschland ja sogar explite Paragraphen, die Widerstand erlauben/forden.


Richtig, Gott sei Dank. Wobei diese Widerstand natürlich immer von der Exekution und Judikative interpretiert wird. Die übliche Siegerrechtssprechung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solche Zustände herrschen in Großbritanien nicht. Es gibt keine illegalen Handlungen, die straffrei bleiben (zumindest nicht in ungewöhnlich hohem Ausmaße  ) und mit denen eine Minderheit die Mehrheit unterdrückt.


Das kann man so nicht sagen, schließlich leiden ja die Armen darunter, dass die Eliten haufenweise Geld verzockt haben - und der Staat nicht langsam mal einsieht, dass man diese Leute auch mal besteuern sollte. Es KANN auf Dauer nicht gut gehen der arbeitenden Bevölkerung das Geld haufenweise aus der Tasche zu ziehen und gleichzeitig die oberen 10.000 praktisch gar nicht anzutasten. Ist eine reine Umverteilun von unten nach oben. Ist bei uns ja auch nichts anders, die durchschnittliche Abgabenlast im Bereich von 1000-2000€ monatliches Gehalt liegen bei 43%. Über 8000€ sind es nur noch 34%. Gerecht ist was anderes.

Und genau da ist der Punkt: Was tut man, wenn all das Klagen, Demonstrieren und Protestieren nicht mehr funktioniert? Wenn KEINE der vorhanden Parteien etwas am System ändert? Was dann? Und England kriegt aktuell genau diesen Drift zwischen den Teilgesellschaften volle Pfund ab. Und wird sicherlich nicht das letzte Land bleiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht sagen, schließlich leiden ja die Armen darunter, dass die Eliten haufenweise Geld verzockt haben - und der Staat nicht langsam mal einsieht, dass man diese Leute auch mal besteuern sollte.



Natürlich kann man das sagen. Die Eliten haben schließlich nichts illegales gemacht und in einer Demokratie sind "Staat" und "Volk" nun einmal keine Gegensätze. Wenn die Mehrheit der Wähler nicht einsieht, dass Elitenförderung (privat wie wirtschaftlich) und sogenannte "Leistungsgerechtigkeit" dazu führt, dass es am unteren Ende der Gesellschaft vielen Leuten richtig dreckig geht, dann ist das eben nicht eine von einer Minderheit ausgehende "Unterdrückung".



> Und genau da ist der Punkt: Was tut man, wenn all das Klagen, Demonstrieren und Protestieren nicht mehr funktioniert? Wenn KEINE der vorhanden Parteien etwas am System ändert? Was dann? Und England kriegt aktuell genau diesen Drift zwischen den Teilgesellschaften volle Pfund ab. Und wird sicherlich nicht das letzte Land bleiben.


 
Wenn man die Mehrheit ist: Eine weitere Partei gründen und es selbst ändern. Sollte einer Mehrheit ja nicht schwer fallen (wenn es möglich ist).
Wenn man eine Minderheit ist: Tjo. Man kann versuchen, nett zu sein und Vorteile rauszuhandeln. Oder man kann der Mehrheit den offenen Krieg erklären. Ich hab so meine Vermutung, was von beidem noch weniger bringt.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das sagen. Die Eliten haben schließlich nichts illegales gemacht und in einer Demokratie sind "Staat" und "Volk" nun einmal keine Gegensätze. Wenn die Mehrheit der Wähler nicht einsieht, dass Elitenförderung (privat wie wirtschaftlich) und sogenannte "Leistungsgerechtigkeit" dazu führt, dass es am unteren Ende der Gesellschaft vielen Leuten richtig dreckig geht, dann ist das eben nicht eine von einer Minderheit ausgehende "Unterdrückung".


Vieles davon war und ist illegal, es ist nur nicht Beweisbar. Oder zu schwer beweisbar. Oder die Prozesse werden eben blockiert. Halt auch genau das, was ich kritisiere. Es hat sich eben in vielen Demokratien eine gewisse Auslese an Menschen gebildet, die mehr und mehr anfangen ihre Macht auszubauen und gegen den Pöbel da unten zu sichern. Und ich denke da müssen wir in Deutschland schnellstens von wegkommen. Auch wenn außer einiger kleiner zaghafter Ansätze da noch nicht viel zu sehen ist in der Politik, egal welche Partei. Es wird ja lieber gefordert HartzIV zu kürzen statt einen Mindestlohn einzuführen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man die Mehrheit ist: Eine weitere Partei gründen und es selbst ändern. Sollte einer Mehrheit ja nicht schwer fallen (wenn es möglich ist).
> Wenn man eine Minderheit ist: Tjo. Man kann versuchen, nett zu sein und Vorteile rauszuhandeln. Oder man kann der Mehrheit den offenen Krieg erklären. Ich hab so meine Vermutung, was von beidem noch weniger bringt.


 Ich rede ja über die oberen 10.000. Die anderen sind dann halt 90 Millionen abzüglich der paar Tausend, ist ne schlappe Mehrheit 
Man macht doch alles, um den Reichen die Lebne möglichst einfach zu machen und dem Rest möglichst schwer. Gehe ich als Angestellter arbeiten zahle ich einen Arsch voll an Steuern/Abgaben (Prozentzahlen hab ich ja schon genannt), macht man irgendwelche Finanztricks zahlt man legal fast nichts. Genau das gleiche mit Arbeiten vs. Erben. Das System ist einfach von vorne bis hinten darauf ausgelegt das Geld von Unten nach Oben zu transferieren. Leistungsträger? Kompletter Humbug.

Eigentlich bräuchte man gar nicht wählen gehen, mit einer Million Menschen, die jeder 10€ gibt, erreicht man mit Lobbyismus das dutzendfache an Erfolg als mit 20% besserne/schlechteren Wahlergebnissen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ich rede ja über die oberen 10.000. Die anderen sind dann halt 90 Millionen abzüglich der paar Tausend, ist ne schlappe Mehrheit
> Man macht doch alles, um den Reichen die Lebne möglichst einfach zu machen und dem Rest möglichst schwer.


 
Nö, das nicht, die aktuelle Politik ist so ausgelegt, dass jeder es schaffen kann reich zu werden, sofern er sich nur gut genug anstrengt. 
Das wird vermittelt.
"Bilde dich, erlerne einen Beruf oder schließe ein Studium ab, erwirtschafte etwas, dann bekommst du Anerkennung und Reichtum..."
Funktioniert immer noch in den USA, funktioniert in Westeuropa, funktioniert überall.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, das nicht, die aktuelle Politik ist so ausgelegt, dass jeder es schaffen kann reich zu werden, sofern er sich nur gut genug anstrengt.
> Das wird vermittelt.


 Korrekt, wird vermittelt. Ist aber falsch. Darf nur keiner wissen, weil dann wärs endgültig vorbei 

Also machts mans der Mittelschicht einfach möglichst schwer in die Oberschicht zu kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Korrekt, wird vermittelt. Ist aber falsch. Darf nur keiner wissen, weil dann wärs endgültig vorbei


 
Solange es die Mehrheit glaubt, funktioniert das System so. 

Ich will ja nicht wieder vom Thema abschweifen... 
Aber wenn in den USA Leute, die keine Krankenversicherung haben, weil sie schlicht kein Geld dafür haben, sich bei Obama beschweren und es als Sozialismus bezeichnen, wenn er eine Krankenversicherung für alle einführen will, dann schlägst du schon die Hände vorm Kopf.


----------



## Charlie Harper (18. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange es die Mehrheit glaubt, funktioniert das System so.
> 
> Ich will ja nicht wieder vom Thema abschweifen...
> Aber wenn in den USA Leute, die keine Krankenversicherung haben, weil sie schlicht kein Geld dafür haben, sich bei Obama beschweren und es als Sozialismus bezeichnen, wenn er eine Krankenversicherung für alle einführen will, dann schlägst du schon die Hände vorm Kopf.


 
Ja schließlich will Obama ja, aber die Republikaner schmeißen das Geld lieber fürs Militär raus und blockieren die Gesundheitsreform.
Man hat auch anfang August gesehen, wie die Republikaner so drauf sind. Bis kurz vor knapp blockieren sie eine Einigung für die Erhöhung der Schuldengrenze. Schuld daran, die sogenannte Tea-Party Bewegung, die partout keine Steuererhöhungen möchte. Obama war dagegen sehr kompromissbereit und hat sogar Einschnitte im Sozialsystem hingenommen. 

Ich perönlich glaube aber nicht, dass diese ganzen Unruhen allein aus der Unzufriedenheit dieser Mittel - und Unterschichten resultieren. Ich glaube eher, dass bei vielen die Hemmschwelle zur Gewalt nachgelassen hat, dass viele einfach darauf aus sind Gewalt anzuwenden, selbst wenn es dafür keinen Grund gibt. Viele suchen einfach Ärger, glauben sie wären cool oder sowas.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

Man sieht es an Berlin, inzwischen ist es zum Alltag geworden, dass immer irgendwo Krawalle gemacht wird.
In Berlin sind es meinst die linken Extremisten, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, in England weiß ich nicht genau, wo da die Mehrheit angesiedelt ist.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. August 2011)

Das mit Berlin ist btw. nicht zwangsläufig auf die Linksextremen zurück zuführen, da noch keiner der Autozündler gefasst wurde.

Zumal die Statistiken zur linken/rechten Straftaten teilweise manipuliert werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Vieles davon war und ist illegal, es ist nur nicht Beweisbar. Oder zu schwer beweisbar. Oder die Prozesse werden eben blockiert. Halt auch genau das, was ich kritisiere. Es hat sich eben in vielen Demokratien eine gewisse Auslese an Menschen gebildet, die mehr und mehr anfangen ihre Macht auszubauen und gegen den Pöbel da unten zu sichern. Und ich denke da müssen wir in Deutschland schnellstens von wegkommen. Auch wenn außer einiger kleiner zaghafter Ansätze da noch nicht viel zu sehen ist in der Politik, egal welche Partei. Es wird ja lieber gefordert HartzIV zu kürzen statt einen Mindestlohn einzuführen.



Kannst du mal ein (bevorzugtes britisches, um beim Thema zu bleiben) Beispiel nennen, wo dieser Prozess (dessen Existenz ich genauso sehe, wie du) auf rechtswiedrigem Wege direkt erreicht wird? Abgesehen von ein bißchen persönlicher Bereicherung auf Kosten aller (Steuerhinterziehung,...) wäre mir da nichts bekannt, erst recht keine direkte Unterdrückung. Alle Maßnahmen, die für das derzeitige System sorgen, laufen über die Politik, d.h. über von einer Wählermehrheit auf demokratischem Wege damit beauftrage Institution.



> Ich rede ja über die oberen 10.000. Die anderen sind dann halt 90 Millionen abzüglich der paar Tausend, ist ne schlappe Mehrheit



Also sorry, aber in Großbritannien sind garantiert nicht 99% der Bevölkerung abgehängt und auf der Straße und auch in Deutschland geht die Zahl derjenigen, die sich (oft zu Recht) nicht am Verliererende des Leistungssystem sehen, weit ins achstellige.



> Das System ist einfach von vorne bis hinten darauf ausgelegt das Geld von Unten nach Oben zu transferieren.



Beim Wirtschaftssystem hast du recht, beim staatlichen System nicht. Das verteilt weiterhin von oben nach unten, wenn auch -insbesondere seit der jetzigen Regierung- zunehmend weniger. (und definitiv in vielen Punkten zu wenig, um die Wirkung des Wirtschaftssystems zu kompensieren)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man sieht es an Berlin, inzwischen ist es zum Alltag geworden, dass immer irgendwo Krawalle gemacht wird.
> In Berlin sind es meinst die linken Extremisten, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, in England weiß ich nicht genau, wo da die Mehrheit angesiedelt ist.



England hatte bislang afaik weder im linken noch rechten Ende sonderlich starken Extremismus, aber eine z.T. recht hohe Jugendkriminalität. Ich persönlich tippe somit nicht auf politisch motivierte/gerichtete Krawalle, sondern apolitische Randale die man bestenfalls als Angriff auf die Gesellschaft als solche sehen kann. Die im Vergleich zu anderen gewalttätigen Aktionen (1. Mai-Nacht, Griechenland, G8-Gipfel) extrem hohe Zahl von Plünderungen, Diebstählen und phyischen Angriffen auf Personen spricht imho dafür. Wenn hier überhaupt längerfristige Ziele und nicht nur Spaß an Chaos/Rache involviert sind, dann ist es die wort-wörtliche Eroberung der Straße von einem Bevölkerungsteil, der mit dem Fausrecht aufgewachsen ist, aber kein Bewusstsein für politische Richtungen hat.




Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das mit Berlin ist btw. nicht zwangsläufig auf die Linksextremen zurück zuführen, da noch keiner der Autozündler gefasst wurde.
> 
> Zumal die Statistiken zur linken/rechten Straftaten teilweise manipuliert werden.


 
Es wurden schon Leute verhaftet und afaik auch -urteilt und ihnen wurden linksextreme Tendenzen nachgesagt.
Aber die links/rechts Einteilung im extremistischen ist eben wenig schlüssig, denn gewaltbereite Anarchisten haben z.T. mehr mit gewaltbereiten Rassisten gemeinsam, als mit pazifistischen Kommunisten oder Ökos bzw. letztere mit absolutistischen Nationalisten oder Monarchisten.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (19. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*

@ruyven: Was dagegen, wenn wir das o.t.-Thema beenden? Ich denke unsere Standpunkte sind deulich geworden und auch nicht so weit von einander entfernt.

Um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen:

4 Jahre Knast wegen Gründunge von Gruppen zur Aufruhr - passiert ist effektiv in beiden Fällen nix.

Das Strafmaß ist absolut gerechtfertigt, ich finde schon die reine Facebook-Nutzung sollte nicht unter 2 Jahrne bestraft werden


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. August 2011)

Was man von einem Land zu halten hat, in dem der Justizminister harte (nicht angemessene/gerechte) Strafen fordert, ist wohl jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Ifosil (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man sieht es an Berlin, inzwischen ist es zum Alltag geworden, dass immer irgendwo Krawalle gemacht wird.
> In Berlin sind es meinst die linken Extremisten, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, in England weiß ich nicht genau, wo da die Mehrheit angesiedelt ist.


 
gelesen? Na hoffendlich nicht inner Bild


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. August 2011)

Ifosil schrieb:
			
		

> gelesen? Na hoffendlich nicht inner Bild



 Den Schwachsinn verbreitet auch SPON und die ganzen anderen sogennanten seriösen Zeitungen.
Gewalt geht in Berlin schön gleichmäßig von allen Gruppen aus.

Dabei beziehen Sie sich alle auf die Polizeistatistiken, ohne diese auch nur zu überprüfen. Da kann man sehr schön sehen woher die Zahlen kommen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unruhen in Großbritanien*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Den Schwachsinn verbreitet auch SPON und die ganzen anderen sogennanten seriösen Zeitungen.
> Gewalt geht in Berlin schön gleichmäßig von allen Gruppen aus.


 Es gab doch das herumreiten auf den massiv gestiegenen Zahlen der Polizeistatistik bei "linken" Extremisten im vergleich zu den Rechten. Bis sich herausgestellt hat, dass diese linken "Gewalttaten" zum Großteil Sachbeschädigung (Graffiti z.B.) waren, wärend es bei den Rechten Körperverletzung & Co war.

Kann man irgendwie nicht so 1:1 vergleichen


----------

